# ! Summer Fun for April 2007 Toddlers- July Thread !



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Morning, hanno! Or afternoon, I guess.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Morning, hanno! Or afternoon, I guess.









Hi sweet lady







:


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So my news today! I'm due March 10th

Congrats Sarah! I'm so excited for you and happy to hear about the vbac too!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

This morning my beautiful boy woke us not by jumping on our heads or poking at our eyes, but by gently kissing us complete with the smacking sound, which he figured out yesterday







My heart is so full!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
This morning my beautiful boy woke us not by jumping on our heads or poking at our eyes, but by gently kissing us complete with the smacking sound, which he figured out yesterday







My heart is so full!

I love the sweet kisses! Whenever Scarlet hits me or does something she's not supposed to (knowingly!), she'll give me kisses.







The sweetest are the sibling kisses. Btw, when we were back visiting you, Max predicted your next babe. He asked if you had only one baby, then said, "I think she'll have a girl next." With Kamrin home for now, maybe it's time to jump on the baby wagon.







:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I love the sweet kisses! Whenever Scarlet hits me or does something she's not supposed to (knowingly!), she'll give me kisses.







The sweetest are the sibling kisses. Btw, when we were back visiting you, Max predicted your next babe. He asked if you had only one baby, then said, "I think she'll have a girl next." With Kamrin home for now, maybe it's time to jump on the baby wagon.







:









Awww...Max'll have to wait a year, but a girl would be fun! She already has a name even


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Woot, I had no idea we were in JULY!!!

Sibling kisses, what are those??


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
This morning my beautiful boy woke us not by jumping on our heads or poking at our eyes, but by gently kissing us complete with the smacking sound, which he figured out yesterday







My heart is so full!

So cute.

Desmond is being an imp, he has started stealing my glasses, he normally only takes DH's. He snuggles up and gives you a big hug, and while you are distracted with the cuteness he snags the glasses.

Thanks everyone for the baby congrats. I tested again today, since I have some extra tests and there is no point in wasting them and it is still positive, so it is starting to feel more real, with two positives on two different tests.

Today is DH's birthday he turns 31 today. We aren't doing anything overly special though maybe I'll make him brownies or a cake if I get motivated after naptime. He is home tomorrow which is nice, he has an eye doctor appointment and the imp has his 15 month well baby.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hi everyone! just got back from visiting dh's family (funny to read about tantrums b/c zenon threw many...and i guess it's exactly the way dh's brother was so mil gets a kick out of it







) will check up soon--but had to say--

CONGRATS TABRIZIA!!!







: (seems like the smiley of choice around here!







) I'm so happy that you can have a VBAC...I think it's the worst when mama's have to search for VBAC friendly practices. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Woot, I had no idea we were in JULY!!!

Sibling kisses, what are those??

When brother and sister (in our case







) kiss each other - just melts me.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Yesterday I dislocated my knee cap. Again. I'm so fed up with this (I'm hyperlax so this happens quite frequently)!! It's gorgeous outside and the kiddos are home (Canada Day) and I'm stuck with my leg elevated with an icepack.

My body is getting old







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
When brother and sister (in our case







) kiss each other - just melts me.









I was being sarcastic. Cause my kids don't kiss one another. Liam hits. Romi cries. :nana:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hi everyone! just got back from visiting dh's family (funny to read about tantrums b/c zenon threw many...and i guess it's exactly the way dh's brother was so mil gets a kick out of it







)

My MIL was here and all she says is: that's funny cause Nico never threw a tantrum in his life! I swear, it's uncanny I know, but not once did he ever throw a fit.
or : Does Liam let you sleep in the morning? Cause Nico used to wake up and amuse himself till we woke up when he was Liam's age... He'd watch television or eat a snack. (at 3.5yrs old??!!)

She drives me bonkers.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I seemed to have lost the ability to multiquote. My brain has reached the same level as my body.

I've been watching stuff on http://www.surfthechannel.com all day. You can watch tv shows on the net, it's quite entertaining when stuck on the sofa.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My MIL was here and all she says is: that's funny cause Nico never threw a tantrum in his life! I swear, it's uncanny I know, but not once did he ever throw a fit.
or : Does Liam let you sleep in the morning? Cause Nico used to wake up and amuse himself till we woke up when he was Liam's age... He'd watch television or eat a snack. (at 3.5yrs old??!!)

She drives me bonkers.

When my MIL saw the acrobatic way that Ion nurses she said "My children never did that. They just say still and nursed calmly, under a drape.". Or when Ion was tiny and had a nursing blister she said "My children never had that, I didn't nurse them anywhere near as often."

Although when she told me Kamrin walked at 8 months, I laughed because I was sure she was exaggerating. Until it happened to me.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

HAPPY CANADA DAY!!!

We're going to fireworks tonight with the kids, and we spent the day at the beach. Finally nice!







:














:







:cham pagne
that was for Canada, 141 years old. Hanno, it's time. ...for whichever you think I'm referring too.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow! Congrats to all the pregnant mamas! That's so exciting to have a whole new batch of babies on the way (already!).

Chloe keeps going through these killer (not)sleeping phases. Last night she woke up around 1:30 and we were up until almost 4:30 before she fell asleep again. Then around 5:00 she gagged and did a small puke in her crib, which is attached to our bed... I was so tired and not in the mood to clean that up at that time of day. She'll probably do the same waking and playing thing for a few days and then we'll go back to more restful nights. I hope so, at least!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

And happy Canada Day to all of us Canadian moms!









To celebrate, I'm going to bed early!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Yesterday I dislocated my knee cap. Again. I'm so fed up with this (I'm hyperlax so this happens quite frequently)!! It's gorgeous outside and the kiddos are home (Canada Day) and I'm stuck with my leg elevated with an icepack.

My body is getting old







:

sheesh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







I was being sarcastic. Cause my kids don't kiss one another. Liam hits. Romi cries. :nana:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My MIL was here and all she says is: that's funny cause Nico never threw a tantrum in his life! I swear, it's uncanny I know, but not once did he ever throw a fit.
or : Does Liam let you sleep in the morning? Cause Nico used to wake up and amuse himself till we woke up when he was Liam's age... He'd watch television or eat a snack. (at 3.5yrs old??!!)

She drives me bonkers.

I feel lucky I don't deal with my MIL at all - dh doesn't either.

I'm multiquoting you today, doudat!







Hope you're feeling better soon and I'll be checking out the link you posted.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I seemed to have lost the ability to multiquote. My brain has reached the same level as my body.

I've been watching stuff on http://www.surfthechannel.com all day. You can watch tv shows on the net, it's quite entertaining when stuck on the sofa.

Now I have to watch Weeds.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Now I have to watch Weeds.

I just finished Dexter.
Now I have Rome to finish.
Then I will watch the Tudors.
Then Weeds.

There's an order to the series I'm obsessed with








I swear that website is getting me seriously hooked. I don't ever watch tv anymore!!!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

duh--i forgot to subscribe--so i kept checking mdc but didn't see anyone posting!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Yesterday I dislocated my knee cap. Again. I'm so fed up with this (I'm hyperlax so this happens quite frequently)!! It's gorgeous outside and the kiddos are home (Canada Day) and I'm stuck with my leg elevated with an icepack.

My body is getting old







:

that sounds awful!! hope you are feeling better... i'll have to check out that website!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
My MIL was here and all she says is: that's funny cause Nico never threw a tantrum in his life! I swear, it's uncanny I know, but not once did he ever throw a fit.
or : Does Liam let you sleep in the morning? Cause Nico used to wake up and amuse himself till we woke up when he was Liam's age... He'd watch television or eat a snack. (at 3.5yrs old??!!)

She drives me bonkers.

oh i hate that. my mil isn't like that but i hate when other mamas are... "oh my kid never did that...my kid slept through the night since birth...blah blah"

dh was gone all day and is gone tonight...i have to get ready for farmers' market with two sleepy boys.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo's words...
Hi
Bye bye
banana
mammy








baby
daddy

He is really trying to repeat everything, it's so sweet. And he also has started blowing kisses and he loves to talk on the phone!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

And doudat, thanks for the tv link...now I'm addicted to the last season of America's next top Model







. I am such a loser!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Since my dog came back home, Abby has almost mastered dog. She understands a lot. Her favorite "jobs" are getting a diaper and laying down on it and getting papers from the printer and bringing them to the printee







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Since my dog came back home, Abby has almost mastered dog. She understands a lot. Her favorite "jobs" are getting a diaper and laying down on it and getting papers from the printer and bringing them to the printee







:

I love it when Desmond says Dog or Doggie! Which is probably a good thing since he says it a lot. It is just so cute, especially when he then goes over to hug the doggie, who then runs away from the toddler!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
And doudat, thanks for the tv link...now I'm addicted to the last season of America's next top Model







. I am such a loser!









When I was sick in April I watched them back to back. America's, Australia's and Britain's. How sick am I??









Romi can say mama for practically everything. And hi. That's about it, i don't really recognize her other sounds. But she can really follow direction and understands a lot!

Hey! Who tagged me? How sweet!!!!! Thanks mama







:








That just made my day!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

It's July 3, why am I







: ?


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
It's July 3, why am I







: ?

See? You need to come back to Canada!! It's warm here and the food is tasty







:

Plus it's much easier for Kamrin to get a work permit here than you in the US, is it not? I see them all the time at work, people with permits and they tell me it was really easy.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See? You need to come back to Canada!! It's warm here and the food is tasty







:

Plus it's much easier for Kamrin to get a work permit here than you in the US, is it not? I see them all the time at work, people with permits and they tell me it was really easy.

hmmm...very tempting, but no poutine okay?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

mmmm, poutine


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
hmmm...very tempting, but no poutine okay?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
mmmm, poutine









ha--funny. i just got home from work and served a lot of poutine tonight... and they make it good-- hand-cut fries, local cheese curds, their own gravy...

zenon seems to say less than he used too---he really doesn't say any words at all right now.









i'm beat... did the farmers' market today and then went to work. 16 hour day. good night all!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
See? You need to come back to Canada!! It's warm here and the food is tasty







:

Plus it's much easier for Kamrin to get a work permit here than you in the US, is it not? I see them all the time at work, people with permits and they tell me it was really easy.

would it be easier for him?? maybe you should, hanno!!







definitely seems like that's where you







: is!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

For Dog I actually say Dog-dog, so Abby says Dog-da. It's really cute. She has learned to feed the dog too. If she is no longer hungry, she gives it to the dog. Of course, Shadow turns up her head at fruit! She's also into holding the leash.

Yesterday we went on a "hike" and ended up at a steam. Abby loved playing in the steam and did NOT want to get out. Today I bought her water shoes, because the other families we went with loved the stream too!

Finally, tonight I am ChaCha-ing and Abby has learned to press the power button on my computer (did I tell you DH surprised me with a new computer?







: ) Anyway, she hits it, and my computer goes on standby. It drives me crazy! I hope she gets over this new knowledge soon... She's so cute I can't stay mad long.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Chloe calls all animals "kitty-kitty"... she actually calls most things she likes kitty-kitty.

We went to a beach yesterday and I didn't think that she'd like it much (we were at an indoor pool a couple of weeks ago and she wasn't very happy there) but she LOVED it. She bumbled around on the sand and in the water for hours and then had a nice bare-bum nap. It was a great day.

Happy July 4 to all you USA mamas!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
F
Finally, tonight I am ChaCha-ing and Abby has learned to press the power button on my computer (did I tell you DH surprised me with a new computer?







: ) Anyway, she hits it, and my computer goes on standby. It drives me crazy! I hope she gets over this new knowledge soon... She's so cute I can't stay mad long.

Bandaid over the power button. Only thing that stops Desmond from pressing the power button. We have this nifty velcro cover that covers the whole front of the computer, but he can take it off. The bandaid stops him though. We also have one over the xbox360 power button, for some reason this is the only thing that stops the button pushing.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Bandaid over the power button. Only thing that stops Desmond from pressing the power button. We have this nifty velcro cover that covers the whole front of the computer, but he can take it off. The bandaid stops him though. We also have one over the xbox360 power button, for some reason this is the only thing that stops the button pushing.

LOL! That is funny! I may have to try the bandaid trick. Of course, I had a bandaid on my elbow and Abby just kept picking at it (OW!). In the meantime, I changed the settings so that pushing the power button does nothing. I'll turn it back to working when Abby gets over the whole button thing.

Anyone have a baby gate recommendation? I need one that fits an opening larger than a doorway, but does not screw in and isn't easy to climb over (for the baby). TIA!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
LOL! That is funny! I may have to try the bandaid trick. Of course, I had a bandaid on my elbow and Abby just kept picking at it (OW!). In the meantime, I changed the settings so that pushing the power button does nothing. I'll turn it back to working when Abby gets over the whole button thing.

Anyone have a baby gate recommendation? I need one that fits an opening larger than a doorway, but does not screw in and isn't easy to climb over (for the baby). TIA!

what about one of these? we inherited an old one and find it very useful.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I have the same one that Kris mentions and it works well.

And Poutine in the US??? I would've never thought! I'd eat one right now! I wonder if you can get a vegan poutine in Montreal... Oh yeah, I think Aux Vivres serves one. Don't know if it's anygood though.
Come to Montreal Xi!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what about one of these? we inherited an old one and find it very useful.

Our opening is ~48 inches, so that is too skinny. We saw that one and others at WalMart last night (Target was completely out







), but they were all too skinny, so we may have to hit the Babies R Us soon. Abby is an adept climber, so we need something with little or no holes, or like the one above, very uncomfortable openings! Thanks krismarie for the suggestion!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 

Anyone have a baby gate recommendation? I need one that fits an opening larger than a doorway, but does not screw in and isn't easy to climb over (for the baby). TIA!

We really like this one. It might be too short though, it does have extenders. I like the gate selection at BuyBuy Baby better then Baby's R Us, but they are more expensive, they just seem to have nicer gates.

This one might work, looks like it would definitely be big enough with the extender.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We really like this one. It might be too short though, it does have extenders. I like the gate selection at BuyBuy Baby better then Baby's R Us, but they are more expensive, they just seem to have nicer gates.

This one might work, looks like it would definitely be big enough with the extender.

Hmmm.. I might have to convince DH to go to Rockville with me Sat since I have to go to Mom's in Silver Spring - she is out of town and I am pond-sitting


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

As far as gates go, we had the one Kris showed and Ion climbed it very early on, especially if we put the side with the bar on the side with the baby. Then we got ones with smooth sided clear plastic and that worked for a while but now he knows to move stuff around that he can climb on to get to taller things. He can also open doors. We can either baby proof every inch of the house or try chicken wire to the ceiling.

Oh and watch for toys that aren't well thought out. The library has this Melissa and Doug toy that just happens to have all the same latches as our house. ???


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
As far as gates go, we had the one Kris showed and Ion climbed it very early on, especially if we put the side with the bar on the side with the baby. Then we got ones with smooth sided clear plastic and that worked for a while but now he knows to move stuff around that he can climb on to get to taller things. He can also open doors. We can either baby proof every inch of the house or try chicken wire to the ceiling.

Oh and watch for toys that aren't well thought out. The library has this Melissa and Doug toy that just happens to have all the same latches as our house. ???

well, ion is quite the wonder baby... riding horses at 10 months







i'm not surprised he figured out the gates. hehe

i've seen that puzzle but never thought about how silly it is to teach kids that! i guess b/c our door handles and latches are like this (160 years old)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

how's the job hunting, hanno??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
We really like this one. It might be too short though, it does have extenders. I like the gate selection at BuyBuy Baby better then Baby's R Us, but they are more expensive, they just seem to have nicer gates.

This one might work, looks like it would definitely be big enough with the extender.

do you have to screw that into the wall though?? we have one like the second one listed and had to screw into the wall.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
how's the job hunting, hanno??

It goes nowhere right now. He has interviews and offers and not much else. I think we have to get creative. Unemployment Insurance is in dispute and could take six weeks to get a result.

The good thing is that it's opened our eyes to living much more frugally. We've been eating the food in the yard and trading with friends for what's in their yard BigLots has some organic things. This cereal for $1 a box as well as Oatios, and oatmeal. 2 big jars of jam for $2! So we just go there before getting real groceries. We even found fair trade organic coffee for $4.99 a pound









Oh and since it's been cool-ish, we've been baking bread.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
well, ion is quite the wonder baby... riding horses at 10 months







i'm not surprised he figured out the gates. hehe

i've seen that puzzle but never thought about how silly it is to teach kids that! i guess b/c our door handles and latches are like this (160 years old)









those latches are gorgeous!

uhm, we also now have an outlet cover with a lock on it for things we want to stay plugged in.

Our next baby couldn't possibly be wilder


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
those latches are gorgeous!

uhm, we also now have an outlet cover with a lock on it for things we want to stay plugged in.

Our next baby couldn't possibly be wilder









Abby does that too - especially to the vacuum, so she now "helps" us vacuum!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
It goes nowhere right now. He has interviews and offers and not much else. I think we have to get creative. Unemployment Insurance is in dispute and could take six weeks to get a result.

The good thing is that it's opened our eyes to living much more frugally. We've been eating the food in the yard and trading with friends for what's in their yard BigLots has some organic things. This cereal for $1 a box as well as Oatios, and oatmeal. 2 big jars of jam for $2! So we just go there before getting real groceries. We even found fair trade organic coffee for $4.99 a pound









Oh and since it's been cool-ish, we've been baking bread.

I love to bake bread! Good for you, hanno, I think you'll get hooked.







I can send you some jam.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
uhm, we also now have an outlet cover with a lock on it for things we want to stay plugged in.

I need one of those, Scarlet loves to pull the plug, too.

She can say, mama, daddy, baby, tries to say flower and tractor and I swear to god I heard her say "be quiet!" to Max the other day.









So July 4th was the date I found out about being pregnant with Max and also the date of my LMP when I was pregnant with Scarlet. So much for independence!









Finally watched "The Business of Being Born" last night with dh. I cried every time a babe was born and was totally







: about most of the rest. I was glad to see it though. I asked Max if he wanted to see the births and he said yes! So I'll probably watch some of it with him.









I can hear fireworks everywhere and I just killed a mosquito - Happy 4th of July!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sleepy. Ronan has been sleeping in, at least, but he's a night owl right now because Grandma is SO MUCH FUN! We're lucky to get him asleep by midnight. He wants GRANDMA!

I'm glad my Mom is so good with babies.







(My MiL is, too, she goes to bed early, though. OTOH, he wakes up at the crack of dawn at HER house, so she takes him in the early morning to play.)

Anyhow, we're in Indiana. Today, Ronan gets to meet all his second cousins and stuff.







Yay!

Does anyone else have a deeply suspicious and somewhat shy baby?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Arlo isn't really suspicious, but he is rather shy. He is very particular about who he goes to. But when he does go to someone he gives the most sweetest snuggles








He is adding new words to his repertoire everyday. He can say apple and sponge bob (I swear!) and he also likes to yell "dooooooooooon't!" just like his brother.









Some more cuteness:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

tabrizia: Congrats!!!







: hope you continue to feel good! Is this going to work out with the trip to India?

I'm 15 1/2 weeks. The pg has been flying by. I leave on Thursday for a business trip to New York City. The girls are mandating that I go to the American Girl Store and see Balto at Central Park.

My bad news: M is 7 and 2 1/2 weeks ago was diagnosed as a type 1 diabetic. We spent 4 days in the hospital with her learning how to count carbs, check her blood sugar (7-8 times a day) and give her shots (4 times a day). The bedtime shot is a battle. It's really acidic and burns while going in and for a while after. Not any fun.

And we're trying to teach S her body parts. She knows: toes, hair, hands, and ears. I taught her "fish" today. She thinks every animal says "Quack! Quack!" Too funny.

Thanks for letting me read along!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

mclisa. Poor M, and you, dealing with diabetes.








What is the difference between type1 and type 2?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

mclisa







Diabetes is hard. I had a friend who was diagnosed as a kid and she was so well-adjusted as opposed to another friend diagnosed in Middle School who was still having issues dealing with it a few years later (like didn't want to test or watch diet).

Abby is still doing her cute diaper changes, where she brings me the diaper, lays down on it, and waits to be changed. She's also decided to take the dog for a walk. Shadow is 17, so they go at the same pace.

Sarah, thanks for the ByeByeBaby recommendation - we went and got one similar to this. We love it! I also got one of those cool balls you have... both Abby and Ari love it!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







mclisa. Poor M, and you, dealing with diabetes.








What is the difference between type1 and type 2?


type 1 is autoimmune where you body kills off its own cells that make insulin. The only treatment is giving insulin shots.

type 2 means that your body is resistant to the insulin it has. It can be treated with weight loss, diet, and pills. And sometimes insulin.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
tabrizia: Congrats!!!







: hope you continue to feel good! Is this going to work out with the trip to India?

I'm 15 1/2 weeks. The pg has been flying by. I leave on Thursday for a business trip to New York City. The girls are mandating that I go to the American Girl Store and see Balto at Central Park.

My bad news: M is 7 and 2 1/2 weeks ago was diagnosed as a type 1 diabetic. We spent 4 days in the hospital with her learning how to count carbs, check her blood sugar (7-8 times a day) and give her shots (4 times a day). The bedtime shot is a battle. It's really acidic and burns while going in and for a while after. Not any fun.

And we're trying to teach S her body parts. She knows: toes, hair, hands, and ears. I taught her "fish" today. She thinks every animal says "Quack! Quack!" Too funny.

Thanks for letting me read along!









oh mclisa! that's a lot to go through!! will she always need 4 shots a day?? or will it ever be less? that is so much for her to go through too!! big







s

glad to hear your pg is going well!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
tabrizia: Congrats!!!







: hope you continue to feel good! Is this going to work out with the trip to India?

I'm 15 1/2 weeks. The pg has been flying by. I leave on Thursday for a business trip to New York City. The girls are mandating that I go to the American Girl Store and see Balto at Central Park.

My bad news: M is 7 and 2 1/2 weeks ago was diagnosed as a type 1 diabetic. We spent 4 days in the hospital with her learning how to count carbs, check her blood sugar (7-8 times a day) and give her shots (4 times a day). The bedtime shot is a battle. It's really acidic and burns while going in and for a while after. Not any fun.

And we're trying to teach S her body parts. She knows: toes, hair, hands, and ears. I taught her "fish" today. She thinks every animal says "Quack! Quack!" Too funny.

Thanks for letting me read along!

Thanks for the congrats, it should actually work out perfectly with India, since I'll be just about 20 weeks then so in the nice second trimester stage before the lovely, would this pregnancy be over yet stage of third trimester.

Wow 15 weeks has past fast, have fun in NYC.

Poor M, I had a good friend in middle and high school who was type 1, she handled it really well. The shots and blood taking and life long part of it really does suck though.

The only body part that Desmond really knows is the nose, he likes to push on mine to make it beep.

Glad everything is going decently for you, sorry about M having diabetes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Sarah, thanks for the ByeByeBaby recommendation - we went and got one similar to this. We love it! I also got one of those cool balls you have... both Abby and Ari love it!

No problem, I normally find what I'm looking for there a lot easier then in Baby's R Us, they just have a nicer selection. And I love those balls, Desmond has like 6 of them, of course I play with them more then he does.

Nothing much happening here, we've almost finished getting Desmond's room ready, so he may get to use his new bed by next weekend. I have no clue how it will go. We went to IKEA on Friday though and picked up a few pieces for his room so it has everything it needs now.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Arlo isn't really suspicious, but he is rather shy. He is very particular about who he goes to. But when he does go to someone he gives the most sweetest snuggles








He is adding new words to his repertoire everyday. He can say apple and sponge bob (I swear!) and he also likes to yell "dooooooooooon't!" just like his brother.









Some more cuteness:

cute! that's funny that he says spong bob









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
I'm sleepy. Ronan has been sleeping in, at least, but he's a night owl right now because Grandma is SO MUCH FUN! We're lucky to get him asleep by midnight. He wants GRANDMA!

I'm glad my Mom is so good with babies.







(My MiL is, too, she goes to bed early, though. OTOH, he wakes up at the crack of dawn at HER house, so she takes him in the early morning to play.)

Anyhow, we're in Indiana. Today, Ronan gets to meet all his second cousins and stuff.







Yay!

Does anyone else have a deeply suspicious and somewhat shy baby?

sounds like my ds1--loved (well, still loves) his meme (grandma) SO much! we had those adjustments after he spent a lot of time with her.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Thanks for the congrats, it should actually work out perfectly with India, since I'll be just about 20 weeks then so in the nice second trimester stage before the lovely, would this pregnancy be over yet stage of third trimester.

Wow 15 weeks has past fast, have fun in NYC.

Poor M, I had a good friend in middle and high school who was type 1, she handled it really well. The shots and blood taking and life long part of it really does suck though.

The only body part that Desmond really knows is the nose, he likes to push on mine to make it beep.

Glad everything is going decently for you, sorry about M having diabetes.

No problem, I normally find what I'm looking for there a lot easier then in Baby's R Us, they just have a nicer selection. And I love those balls, Desmond has like 6 of them, of course I play with them more then he does.

Nothing much happening here, we've almost finished getting Desmond's room ready, so he may get to use his new bed by next weekend. I have no clue how it will go. We went to IKEA on Friday though and picked up a few pieces for his room so it has everything it needs now.

wow, i don't think zenon knows any body parts--i'll have to test him tomorrow.








i can't wait until the boys have a room--sounds like fun to IKEA shop for a little one's room. IKEA has so much fun stuff. post some pictures when you are done.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
independence!









Finally watched "The Business of Being Born" last night with dh. I cried every time a babe was born and was totally







: about most of the rest. I was glad to see it though. I asked Max if he wanted to see the births and he said yes! So I'll probably watch some of it with him.









I can hear fireworks everywhere and I just killed a mosquito - Happy 4th of July!









What didn't you like about the movie?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 

My bad news: M is 7 and 2 1/2 weeks ago was diagnosed as a type 1 diabetic. We spent 4 days in the hospital with her learning how to count carbs, check her blood sugar (7-8 times a day) and give her shots (4 times a day). The bedtime shot is a battle. It's really acidic and burns while going in and for a while after. Not any fun.

And we're trying to teach S her body parts. She knows: toes, hair, hands, and ears. I taught her "fish" today. She thinks every animal says "Quack! Quack!" Too funny.

Thanks for letting me read along!

Oh, I'm so sorry for your daughter! That must be a big, hard adjustment for your family. How did you come to realize she had diabetes? Was her health not great? Between the allergies and this now you haven't had it easy!

Evangeline said 'flower' yesterday. I know that was it because she waddled over to the garden and touched one while saying it. And today she followed me around the veggie garden with a juice pitcher, pretending to water the plants.

I had my first midwife appt today- there's a sweet new student I'm going to have the whole time, so that's nice. The kids were wild, and next visit will be a home visit. Whew.

My dad flat-out asked me today if I was having another baby. I told him no! I don't care if I'm totally lying or not- I'm freaking only 7 weeks and I'll tell people when I'm ready! I just don't want to start all those conversations yet, so I don't even care- I'll lie until I feel like talking about it!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
What didn't you like about the movie?

Oh, I'm so sorry for your daughter! That must be a big, hard adjustment for your family. How did you come to realize she had diabetes? Was her health not great? Between the allergies and this now you haven't had it easy!

Evangeline said 'flower' yesterday. I know that was it because she waddled over to the garden and touched one while saying it. And today she followed me around the veggie garden with a juice pitcher, pretending to water the plants.

I had my first midwife appt today- there's a sweet new student I'm going to have the whole time, so that's nice. The kids were wild, and next visit will be a home visit. Whew.

My dad flat-out asked me today if I was having another baby. I told him no! I don't care if I'm totally lying or not- I'm freaking only 7 weeks and I'll tell people when I'm ready! I just don't want to start all those conversations yet, so I don't even care- I'll lie until I feel like talking about it!


Oh, I liked the movie, just irked with the system. I could picture my friend going through the hospital scenario.









So exciting, a midwife appt. Did I mention that the movie made me want to have another?









- Scarlet is climbing up the back of a settee to look out the window, yikes! -

mclisa -







, what a lot to go through. Glad to see you hanging around.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i need to get a mattress cover... kaylo has peed in the bed a couple of times this week (and several times over the past 6 months)...our poor mattress.







anyway-- i remember a couple of you talking about covers. i'd love to get a wool one but it's too expensive for me.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i need to get a mattress cover... kaylo has peed in the bed a couple of times this week (and several times over the past 6 months)...our poor mattress.







anyway-- i remember a couple of you talking about covers. i'd love to get a wool one but it's too expensive for me.

One word: Ikea!
We have one and it's great, it fits in our washing machine which is a big plus. They have a few different thickness, so you can pick and chose accordingly. They're not waterproof persay, but no pee ever got through to the mattress, and if you think it would, you can always put a cheap waterproof pad between your mattress and the cover.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i need to get a mattress cover... kaylo has peed in the bed a couple of times this week (and several times over the past 6 months)...our poor mattress.







anyway-- i remember a couple of you talking about covers. i'd love to get a wool one but it's too expensive for me.

Poor kaylo. I don't have any cover suggestions, but baking soda and some dryer sheets will do wonders for the mattress.

doudat - how are the exercises going?

Scarlet is getting 5 teeth at once, 3 of them molars, wth?! This girl is growing crazy fast. And when she's nak, she likes to push my arm with her feet, makes for difficult typing. Oh, and she nods her head yes now - so cute.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Exercise: when I remember to do them, they're going well! I bought a Spanx cami to slim down my silouhette, but darnit, it came and it's too big







:. A medium is too big... I guess I'm not as fat as I imagine myself to be!

I know, our babies are growing at crazy speeds, it's insane!! Scarlet sounds so cute though, and I hear you on the crazy nursing, I can't even look at my laptop, she just wants all my attention








Romi still only has 5 teeth though. But she's too cute!! She's still not really talking, but she's been nodding yes and no, points to what she wants and is very, very determinate.

Oh the cuteness!!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Maxi Mom- I think you need to jump on the







bandwagon!! And I know what you mean about the movie now- but wouldn't it be good to recommend to someone who doesn't know about 'the system'?

Doudat- see!? I think you need to get some new eyes- but keep going with those exercises, because I bet you'll feel better about yourself. The photo is hilarious!!! And soooo cute...awww! You can really tell who's the girl bum and who's the boy bum!

kris- I know what you mean about the mattress. Even though we do have a cover, I keep reminding myself- never buy or use a used mattress....there are sooo many fluids that can end up on it!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Exercise: when I remember to do them, they're going well! I bought a Spanx cami to slim down my silouhette, but darnit, it came and it's too big







:. A medium is too big... *I guess I'm not as fat as I imagine myself to be!*
That's right, you are beautiful mama!









I know, our babies are growing at crazy speeds, it's insane!! Scarlet sounds so cute though, and I hear you on the crazy nursing, I can't even look at my laptop, she just wants all my attention








Romi still only has 5 teeth though. But she's too cute!! She's still not really talking, but she's been nodding yes and no, points to what she wants and is very, very determinate.

Oh the cuteness!!

That pic is so cute. Finn looked at it and said "hey, look it's Finn!" I guess he thinks his butt is similar to Liam's,


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Exercise: when I remember to do them, they're going well! I bought a Spanx cami to slim down my silouhette, but darnit, it came and it's too big







:. A medium is too big... I guess I'm not as fat as I imagine myself to be!

I know, our babies are growing at crazy speeds, it's insane!! Scarlet sounds so cute though, and I hear you on the crazy nursing, I can't even look at my laptop, she just wants all my attention








Romi still only has 5 teeth though. But she's too cute!! She's still not really talking, but she's been nodding yes and no, points to what she wants and is very, very determinate.

Oh the cuteness!!

Too cute, I love the naked bums. Max has recently decided he likes being naked, and of course, Scarlet always has.









And time to send back for the small!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Maxi Mom- I think you need to jump on the







bandwagon!! And I know what you mean about the movie now- but wouldn't it be good to recommend to someone who doesn't know about 'the system'?

Sure, if I felt women were open to talking about it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
That pic is so cute. Finn looked at it and said "hey, look it's Finn!" I guess he thinks his butt is similar to Liam's,


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Exercise: when I remember to do them, they're going well! I bought a Spanx cami to slim down my silouhette, but darnit, it came and it's too big







:. A medium is too big... I guess I'm not as fat as I imagine myself to be!

I know, our babies are growing at crazy speeds, it's insane!! Scarlet sounds so cute though, and I hear you on the crazy nursing, I can't even look at my laptop, she just wants all my attention








Romi still only has 5 teeth though. But she's too cute!! She's still not really talking, but she's been nodding yes and no, points to what she wants and is very, very determinate.

Oh the cuteness!!

cute!! see...more







:!

see...you weren't listening to us--it took a MEDIUM being too BIG. but hey, whatever works to tell you you're a milf.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Maxi Mom- I think you need to jump on the







bandwagon!! And I know what you mean about the movie now- but wouldn't it be good to recommend to someone who doesn't know about 'the system'?

Doudat- see!? I think you need to get some new eyes- but keep going with those exercises, because I bet you'll feel better about yourself. The photo is hilarious!!! And soooo cute...awww! You can really tell who's the girl bum and who's the boy bum!

kris- I know what you mean about the mattress. Even though we do have a cover, I keep reminding myself- never buy or use a used mattress....there are sooo many fluids that can end up on it!

ewww--gross. you're right. i don't think i'd buy a used one but i rarely think of everyone else's families peeing (and whatever else...) on mattresses.









and i agree with ya--but also maximom-- _if_ those women "out of the system" would listen. i did show it to my sister and her bf and they were nervous about birth... UNTIL they saw the movie! they never pictured birth to be so peaceful and they loved seeing the partners together.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
That pic is so cute. Finn looked at it and said "hey, look it's Finn!" I guess he thinks his butt is similar to Liam's,


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that M is struggling, mclisa. Ronan is at risk for juvenile diabetes (I have celiac disease, gm lived with type I for 68 years!), so I always worry.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Yesterday, Abby figured out how to reach the "gas" on the Powerwheels Jeep! She only makes it move a bit, but boy is is cute. We're at the beach (Calvert County, the Bay for those in MD) and we have taken the girls ocean kayaking. Abby loves it, even though we flipped over once. She loves adventure and has been climbing over everything here, since the house isn't baby-proofed. She's also figured out how to feed the dog w/o getting her hand nipped. It's cute!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Nothing much going on here, we've had to come up with creative solutions to keep Desmond off DS' computer desk/table, since he really enjoys climbing up there, but our solution works for the moment, though if he really wants up he can get around it, and has, but most of the time he thinks it is too much trouble.

Desmond's room is almost finished, though the rug I got at IKEA is too narrow, I thought it was wider, I may need to find a new one elsewhere. Other then that we're finishing up clearing out some boxes of books this weekend and trying down the bookshelves we're leaving in there and then it will be done other then hanging pictures. I am thinking we'll try putting him down in his own bed next week, wow that seems so strange, since he's always slept with us. I'm sure he will end up in the bed with us anyways though, but it will be nice to semi-reclaim our room for at least a few months.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys- thought i would share this I found over on DS- thought you guys would appreciate it!

http://www.dezeen.com/2008/07/02/la-...ges-by-duende/

French design collective Duende will display a collection of objects that explore the sharing of food between mother and child at La Cuisine in Nègrepelisse, France, this September.

Maxi-mom- I know what you mean. I guess I just blindly recommend it- but birth is a pretty big topic around here with the 'new' midwives really rockin' the community.

There was something I wanted to share about Evangeline- hmmm. Forgot. Something I wanted to check where your kiddos were at...

Arismommy- Eva knows how to too- she's climb halfway on it- hit the gas and ride on the side! It's so funny.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys- thought i would share this I found over on DS- thought you guys would appreciate it!

http://www.dezeen.com/2008/07/02/la-...ges-by-duende/

French design collective Duende will display a collection of objects that explore the sharing of food between mother and child at La Cuisine in Nègrepelisse, France, this September.

that's awesome!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys- thought i would share this I found over on DS- thought you guys would appreciate it!

http://www.dezeen.com/2008/07/02/la-...ges-by-duende/

French design collective Duende will display a collection of objects that explore the sharing of food between mother and child at La Cuisine in Nègrepelisse, France, this September.

Maxi-mom- I know what you mean. I guess I just blindly recommend it- but birth is a pretty big topic around here with the 'new' midwives really rockin' the community.

There was something I wanted to share about Evangeline- hmmm. Forgot. Something I wanted to check where your kiddos were at...

Arismommy- Eva knows how to too- she's climb halfway on it- hit the gas and ride on the side! It's so funny.

Very interesting link Queen. The milk cameo is quite something.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Big news ladies...

Trent and I bought our first house today!!!









So here is is...
Outside
Living room/Dining
Front hall
Kitchen
Backyard

There are 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms and we got it for 200K! Which is pretty amazing in this town.
We move Sept. 1 and I cannot wait!

And here's one of Arlo just because


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats Anika!!! That's so exciting- and BOY is it beautiful! I love it!! What a great first house- I bet you will be so happy there! Sept 1 isn't that far away- get packing!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Anika, congrats!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and the house is just gorgeous!! Wow and all that for 200k, that's just fabulous





















:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys I have a huge rant posted here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11677298

Tell me what I should do


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

queen


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Big news ladies...

Trent and I bought our first house today!!!









So here is is...
Outside
Living room/Dining
Front hall
Kitchen
Backyard

There are 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms and we got it for 200K! Which is pretty amazing in this town.
We move Sept. 1 and I cannot wait!

And here's one of Arlo just because









Congrats! I'm so excited for you. It looks wonderful - DH wants to know where you live because we are jealous!

Also... we got a contract on our condo! It everything goes well we will be homeless on Aug 8th. The plan is to live with Mom until late next winter, unless we find the "perfect" house before then. At least we'll have a yard, a friend next door for Ari, and Ari will go to K where I went to school (she might even get my first grade teacher, who now teaches K there)!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

wow kelsi! that's so great for you too!!! How exciting around here! I'm really glad that that worked out for you- it seemed like you were getting discouraged.

thanks guys, for the replies. I appreciate them, and the understainding. going to bed now!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Big news ladies...

Trent and I bought our first house today!!!









So here is is...
Outside
Living room/Dining
Front hall
Kitchen
Backyard

There are 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms and we got it for 200K! Which is pretty amazing in this town.
We move Sept. 1 and I cannot wait!

And here's one of Arlo just because









Wow, that's a beautiful house, I'm envious!







And Arlo is so sweet with his shiny hair.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Congrats! I'm so excited for you. It looks wonderful - DH wants to know where you live because we are jealous!

Also... we got a contract on our condo! It everything goes well we will be homeless on Aug 8th. The plan is to live with Mom until late next winter, unless we find the "perfect" house before then. At least we'll have a yard, a friend next door for Ari, and Ari will go to K where I went to school (she might even get my first grade teacher, who now teaches K there)!









That is great news!

Queen -


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hurray Kelsi!!! I'm so happy for you!!!







:

Oh, I finally got to try my Diva cup last night. OMG people - it's freaking AMAZING! I so deliriously happy, I thought it would be a lot harder than it was, and it's just the best AF product created.









I think it was Finnsmama that spoke about getting a Skuut bike for Finn... Not sure. But anyways, wanted to know if someone had bought one cause Liam can't pedal his tricycle yet, so I was thinking maybe a balance bike would be better. Thoughts?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hurray Kelsi!!! I'm so happy for you!!!







:

Oh, I finally got to try my Diva cup last night. OMG people - it's freaking AMAZING! I so deliriously happy, I thought it would be a lot harder than it was, and it's just the best AF product created.









Thanks! And I agree with you about the Diva cup. I got mine in '05 and have loved it ever since. My only problem is that my period is so heavy with the IUD I have to change it every ~2 hours for 2 days, which is difficult when I am working. I may have to get the IUD removed, but I haven't found an alternative I like yet.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Big news ladies...

Trent and I bought our first house today!!!









So here is is...
Outside
Living room/Dining
Front hall
Kitchen
Backyard

There are 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms and we got it for 200K! Which is pretty amazing in this town.
We move Sept. 1 and I cannot wait!

And here's one of Arlo just because









that's wonderful!! congrats!!! it's gorgeous--i love the wood floors and tile entry and a beautiful backyard.







: congrats!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
hey guys I have a huge rant posted here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11677298

Tell me what I should do

















oh queen--that's horrible! how frustrating and horrible. i had a similar thing happen when i was pg with kaylo, though not with family, but it just ate me up inside. which is why i think that you shouldn't deny it. even though you wanted to have it private, i think it will just be such a burden to deny it and have the rumors already circulating. (did i misread and you aren't thinking about denying it anymore??) anyway--i think the best way to let the hurt and stress of this all go is to just accept what has happened and ask your family for respect and privacy until you want to talk about it all with them.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Congrats! I'm so excited for you. It looks wonderful - DH wants to know where you live because we are jealous!

Also... we got a contract on our condo! It everything goes well we will be homeless on Aug 8th. The plan is to live with Mom until late next winter, unless we find the "perfect" house before then. At least we'll have a yard, a friend next door for Ari, and Ari will go to K where I went to school (she might even get my first grade teacher, who now teaches K there)!









wow! when did this happen?? the last we heard is that you wouldn't be able to sell for a while-right?? that's wonderful news!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hurray Kelsi!!! I'm so happy for you!!!







:

Oh, I finally got to try my Diva cup last night. OMG people - it's freaking AMAZING! I so deliriously happy, I thought it would be a lot harder than it was, and it's just the best AF product created.









I think it was Finnsmama that spoke about getting a Skuut bike for Finn... Not sure. But anyways, wanted to know if someone had bought one cause Liam can't pedal his tricycle yet, so I was thinking maybe a balance bike would be better. Thoughts?

i need to try it now. i've been putting off getting a diva b/c i bought a bunch of og tampons when i quit the co-op (...um, when kaylo was born







)... yes, i mean a ton.







anyway--i still have some and when i'm done with them i'm trying one.









kaylo has a hard time with trikes but we bought him a little 16 inch bike last week and he's doing great on it! he's tiny too, so i'm surprised it working so well. (it has training wheels)


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

It was me that got Finn a balance bike and he LOVES it. It is the best toy we've every purchased. He uses it all the time and can totally balance and glide around. He can even ride along with us with our normal bikes. I would not get the skuut however as it's just not that well made. I have already had to get replacement handlebars and the screws that hold the back wheel on sometimes pop off.
But a balance bike is awesome, I will probably get one for Arlo next year.

And koofie, congrats to you too! That is awesome!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
It was me that got Finn a balance bike and he LOVES it. It is the best toy we've every purchased. He uses it all the time and can totally balance and glide around. He can even ride along with us with our normal bikes. I would not get the skuut however as it's just not that well made. I have already had to get replacement handlebars and the screws that hold the back wheel on sometimes pop off.
But a balance bike is awesome, I will probably get one for Arlo next year.

Wow, that sucks for the Skuut cause it's the only affordable model that I can easily buy here in Canada... Unless you can enlighten me?
Liam tried one in the store and really liked it!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow! when did this happen?? the last we heard is that you wouldn't be able to sell for a while-right?? that's wonderful news!!!







:

We took it off the market a few weeks ago. The guy who put a contract in on it saw it a few weeks ago. He put a contract in on a townhouse that had some major problems upon the inspection. Everything is nearly new here except the windows and screens


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wow, that sucks for the Skuut cause it's the only affordable model that I can easily buy here in Canada... Unless you can enlighten me?
Liam tried one in the store and really liked it!

Yup, it was the only one I could find too. I think the issue with the wheel could be easily fixed if I would just take the time to seriously tighten the bolt and Trent actually put wood glue where the handle bars attach because they were loosening and tightening the screws were making the wood crack. When I contacted Skuut, they sent out a replacement immediately with no questions asked, it just kept happening. I don't know, I'd probably still buy one because Finn does love it so much.







: It still functions fine.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys! I talked to my mom on the phone yesterday, briefly explaining myself, but it was difficult becuause I was quite emotional. I'm still a bit upset, but honestly- I hate being mad about things- I get bored with anger very easily, and I prefer to restore relationships, so even though I still feel dissapointed, the fury is starting to fade....

Hey, I love me diva too. I really do. I had a keeper before I had kids, and I don't know what the difference is, whether it's me or the product, but I really love the diva. I think part of it is skipping the whole buying the disposable product part.

I always have a hard time with shoes at this age. Robeez still, or hard shoes? Especially in the summer. I have a tough time with the transition to hard soles, I feel like I'm taking something away from them...I wish they made baby thongs!

Eva loves to drink out of a cup. I've noticed she's nursing a bit less- today she only nurse 3 xs.







I suppose that's normal, especially considering the pregnancy, but still! In a way I'm sad.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I always have a hard time with shoes at this age. Robeez still, or hard shoes? Especially in the summer. I have a tough time with the transition to hard soles, I feel like I'm taking something away from them...I wish they made baby thongs!

We have PediPeds and SeeKaiRuns and I choose the pedipeds for soft surfaces (in stores, on grass) and the SKR for sidewalks and streets. It kind of makes sense to me, because the sidewalks and streets really wear down the shoes.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Yup, it was the only one I could find too. I think the issue with the wheel could be easily fixed if I would just take the time to seriously tighten the bolt and Trent actually put wood glue where the handle bars attach because they were loosening and tightening the screws were making the wood crack. When I contacted Skuut, they sent out a replacement immediately with no questions asked, it just kept happening. I don't know, I'd probably still buy one because Finn does love it so much.







: It still functions fine.

Ok, cause of you I just bought this one from One Step Ahead. hopefully it'll be better than the Skuut!! The reviews seem good and I also got a bobike mini bike seat, since Liam and Romi are no good together in a bike trailer. More than 15 minutes and you have a pushing match







:







. So romi will be in the seat and Liam in the trailer. Why can't he be nicer to his sister? It would be much cheaper for me if he was









Dh has been trying to get romi to sleep for the past 2 hours. He even put back the side railing on her crib to see if it would help. I tried to tell him that doing this when she's starting a cold is not a good idea, but he refused to listen to the voice of reason. So she's yelling, he's telling her to go to SLEEP and it's obviously not working. But if I go in there now, I'll have to nurse her and I'm scared that's gonna reinforce her crying tantrum (i.e. if I cry for 2 hours I'll get mama and milk) so I'm on the sofa feeling anxious and generally crappy about this whole sleep situation that's just getting worst and worst as time passes. Why can't she sleep alone? She has bionic ears and can wake at the drop of a pin coming from across the house. Seriously. What should we do? I can tell dh is at his wit's end. And so am I.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
She has bionic ears and can wake at the drop of a pin coming from across the house. Seriously. What should we do? I can tell dh is at his wit's end. And so am I.









Have you tried white noise? Once Ari was in her own crib, I played music or a noise machine most nights because of a squeaky floor. Now (at 5) it just helps her relax and sleep.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Why can't she sleep alone?

I don't sleep alone and I don't expect anyone in my household to do so.

I think it's unrealistic to expect small children to be able to sleep alone. We're social creatures. It's hardwired in us to seek the safety of the group, especially during times of vulnerability (sleep, darkness).


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Have you tried white noise? Once Ari was in her own crib, I played music or a noise machine most nights because of a squeaky floor. Now (at 5) it just helps her relax and sleep.

Yeah, I find that Chloe sleeps deeper for a longer stretch if we have the fan or humidifier running... I think it blocks out the other noises of the house and family that normally wake her up in an instant (especially since my dd1 is a night owl and surely one of the loudest talkers in the province... we sometimes call her Billy Mays...).

We still have the crib attached to the bed as she does still want to nurse a couple of times at night but it is still nice to have some time without having a babe attached, isn't it!

You and your dh sound stressed







. I don't think that going in to nurse her would reinforce a bad sleep pattern... it might help her to relax enough to pass out... sleep stuff can be really hard to deal with.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys! I talked to my mom on the phone yesterday, briefly explaining myself, but it was difficult becuause I was quite emotional. I'm still a bit upset, but honestly- I hate being mad about things- I get bored with anger very easily, and I prefer to restore relationships, so even though I still feel dissapointed, the fury is starting to fade....

I always have a hard time with shoes at this age. Robeez still, or hard shoes? Especially in the summer. I have a tough time with the transition to hard soles, I feel like I'm taking something away from them...I wish they made baby thongs!

Eva loves to drink out of a cup. I've noticed she's nursing a bit less- today she only nurse 3 xs.







I suppose that's normal, especially considering the pregnancy, but still! In a way I'm sad.

glad you talked it out with your mom a bit...it's a yucky situation to be in. hope your family understands and gives you space.

zenon is still in robeez but i like koofie's idea and think i should transition to hard soles (for the winter) with some SKR or something like that... i think it'd be hard for him if i just plopped him in boots this winter after only robeez.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, cause of you I just bought this one from One Step Ahead. hopefully it'll be better than the Skuut!! The reviews seem good and I also got a bobike mini bike seat, since Liam and Romi are no good together in a bike trailer. More than 15 minutes and you have a pushing match







:







. So romi will be in the seat and Liam in the trailer. Why can't he be nicer to his sister? It would be much cheaper for me if he was









Dh has been trying to get romi to sleep for the past 2 hours. He even put back the side railing on her crib to see if it would help. I tried to tell him that doing this when she's starting a cold is not a good idea, but he refused to listen to the voice of reason. So she's yelling, he's telling her to go to SLEEP and it's obviously not working. But if I go in there now, I'll have to nurse her and I'm scared that's gonna reinforce her crying tantrum (i.e. if I cry for 2 hours I'll get mama and milk) so I'm on the sofa feeling anxious and generally crappy about this whole sleep situation that's just getting worst and worst as time passes. Why can't she sleep alone? She has bionic ears and can wake at the drop of a pin coming from across the house. Seriously. What should we do? I can tell dh is at his wit's end. And so am I.









so, the trailer didn't work for you?? hmmm...never thought about them having to get along in it. i've been looking for a good used one but this could ruin my plan. but i'm also planning on taking them into town in it which is about 2 miles...too far for kaylo to do on his own.

so sorry to hear about your sleeping issues. if there are things going on (like a cold) i never stick with a no-nursing rule...just b/c zenon may really be needing the nursing. i understand your fear of going in there to nurse 2 hours after she's been crying might make it harder, but i guess after that long i'd assume there's something more than just her being upset...maybe she really does need her mama (maybe just b/c of the cold...??) i don't have much advice about the sleeping alone (i sleep between the boys at night







but we also only have the one bedroom to use right now) i think it'd be worth trying something like the music that would possibly drown out other noises and make it easier for her to sleep.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I should've mentionned we have white noise playing all night. A cd of fan noise. Regardless of the white noise, the child has crazy hearing!!! And I haven't nightweaned, but last night she woke up 30 minutes after going down (when she had nursed) so dh went in. And she was not a happy child. She threw tantrum after tantrum and that's what I didn't want to reinforce.

As for not sleeping alone, I hear ya Jocelyndale, but I'd like a couple of hours to do housework and stuff. She cosleeps with us. And the plan is to move her with Liam when she sleeps a bit more soundly. Which sounds like it might be never.

Anyways, last night was horrid. She'd nurse, then she'd yell for like an hour, nurse again, yell again, fall asleep exhausted... Ugh, what a night.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe she's teething or something like that? Or maybe you could try getting her to bed a little bit later so she'll fall asleep a little heavier.

I find that Chloe is really changing her sleeping habits lately (down to one nap a day, but then she'll wake up in the middle of the night and stay up for a couple of hours...). These past few weeks have been rough, with Chloe waking up very soon after I nurse her to sleep all refreshed for the night so maybe it's just this age and Romi is also shaking up her routine.

Maybe it would be less frustrating to just take Romi out of the bedroom and let her bumble around until she is tired again. That way you might not feel like you are reinforcing tantrums and it will keep her from associating upset feelings with going to bed.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ari loved classical, but Abby has a thing for Pink Floyd







It is my last resort. Maybe try something new or different?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh, I should've mentionned we have white noise playing all night. A cd of fan noise. Regardless of the white noise, the child has crazy hearing!!! And I haven't nightweaned, but last night she woke up 30 minutes after going down (when she had nursed) so dh went in. And she was not a happy child. She threw tantrum after tantrum and that's what I didn't want to reinforce.

As for not sleeping alone, I hear ya Jocelyndale, but I'd like a couple of hours to do housework and stuff. She cosleeps with us. And the plan is to move her with Liam when she sleeps a bit more soundly. Which sounds like it might be never.

Anyways, last night was horrid. She'd nurse, then she'd yell for like an hour, nurse again, yell again, fall asleep exhausted... Ugh, what a night.

that's when i try some motrin







: b/c i think it's teething. molars, perhaps? zenon's been having a rough time with those.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh, Ronan won't sleep alone, either. This is why DH is responsible for all housework. And yes, the dustbunnies are taking over in the corners and mounting revolutionary forces, but I figure this stage won't last forever.

The kitchen and bathroom are clean. I can live with that.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok, cause of you I just bought this one from One Step Ahead. hopefully it'll be better than the Skuut!! The reviews seem good and I also got a bobike mini bike seat, since Liam and Romi are no good together in a bike trailer. More than 15 minutes and you have a pushing match







:







. So romi will be in the seat and Liam in the trailer. Why can't he be nicer to his sister? It would be much cheaper for me if he was









Dh has been trying to get romi to sleep for the past 2 hours. He even put back the side railing on her crib to see if it would help. I tried to tell him that doing this when she's starting a cold is not a good idea, but he refused to listen to the voice of reason. So she's yelling, he's telling her to go to SLEEP and it's obviously not working. But if I go in there now, I'll have to nurse her and I'm scared that's gonna reinforce her crying tantrum (i.e. if I cry for 2 hours I'll get mama and milk) so I'm on the sofa feeling anxious and generally crappy about this whole sleep situation that's just getting worst and worst as time passes. Why can't she sleep alone? She has bionic ears and can wake at the drop of a pin coming from across the house. Seriously. What should we do? I can tell dh is at his wit's end. And so am I.










Liam's going to love it! I wish we could get together and the boys could race,







. I haven't seen anyone else around with one, so Finn gets a lot of stares when we're out on the bikes.
As for the sleep issue, well, I think she just isn't ready. And I agree with kris, if she's been crying for that long and she's getting sick, I would probably nurse her. You might want to take a break from the whole thing and try again later, because I think it goes a lot easier if they are more ready, yk? And, I don't know about Romi, but Arlo is going through a time of really intense separation anxiety right now, so it would be impossible to transition him,









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
glad you talked it out with your mom a bit...it's a yucky situation to be in. hope your family understands and gives you space.

zenon is still in robeez but i like koofie's idea and think i should transition to hard soles (for the winter) with some SKR or something like that... i think it'd be hard for him if i just plopped him in boots this winter after only robeez.


This is what happened to Finn! He could not walk in winter boots at all! My sitter gave Arlo a little pair of crocs, so he should do fine with boots, i hope!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

s doudat- I hope tonight is better for you!
I do have a question though- what exactly is happening; are you trying to transition from co-sleeping to sleeping alone, or did she just have a really rough night and was inconsolable as well as possibly getting a cold? I thought that you were complaining because she's not been sleeping well, even though you cosleep- that she's waking a lot and it's getting worse and not better. Is that right? and when you said, 'why can't she just sleep alone?' that was more of a wishful-thinking, I wish she'd sleep on her own and we'd all sleep...
sorry, I'm confused, but really it doesn't matter because you're still not sleeping.







Regardless, however, I'm with kris- if Eva was that upset and not calming I'd give her some tylenol or motrin or whatever. Cold/teeth/exhaustion...sometimes they just need something to conk them out. However, I know that not everyone would be comfortable with that. Anyway, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. I sure hope you figure something out soon, with working and stuff it can't be fun to be sleep-deprived. more







s


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Nah, we cosleep but she goes to bed around 8pm. And that's when I'd like her to sleep alone - from 8pm till the time dh and I go to bed! She used to be ok for a few hours, but she's getting to be the lightest sleeper on the planet, so as soon as she hears us walking away, she wakes up howling. We'd like to transition her into Liam's room soon, but she's just way to wakeful.

Motrin helped. We had a better night last night. Thanks for all the suggestions mamas! It helps to know you guys are here to listen and to offer suggestions


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

We had a horrible night last night. Sigh, Desmond went down at 9 easily and slept till 1:30 when he woke screaming, ugh. I won't feed him since he is night weaned from the feeding, after about 30 minutes DH took him downstairs and got him to sleep by playing xbox360. As soon as he brought him back upstairs Desmond started screaming again. I headed into Desmond's room to see if me not being there would help. It didn't, sigh, so around 3:30 DH brought him into his bedroom, and I gave up and nursed him down. He then woke again at 4:30, 6 and 7:20 when DH got up (a bit late). DH was nice enough to take the late train to work so I did get 30 minutes of sleep without Desmond.

When DH brought Des up when he was leaving, I nursed him down and then the dog barked, ugh! So he's up and not to happy about it, and I'm up and not to happy about it either. Hopefully tonight will be better.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

My DD will take a nap by herself and sleep for 2 hours at night before waking up to find me. I have been thinking about nightweaning and ending the cosleeping but i dont think she would go for it. she gets most of her milk at night anyway. i have the crib sidecarred right now but i still have the drop rail on it. i am thinking about taking it off and making the beds the same height. that way i can roll her back into her own bed after nursing.

her sisters taught DD something new. she comes up behind you all quiet and yells "Baaaahhh" and then you jump and scream like you are scared, and then she laughs hysterically. it is hilarious!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hey mamas! I love to lurk and read about y'all and see your pics, but I am "home sick"-- DH has Sophie in the other room so I can stay in bed-- so I can actually post!

I'll chime in on the sleeping alone issue. Sophie cannot do this at all. She goes down and can last an hour at most. then i need to be ther with the boob, and often she needs to stay on the boob to sleep. Not as much fun when I'm sick! I know there is a sleep regression at 18mo, and she still only has 6 teeth, so I'm kind of just hoping we can nightween at say 2yo and I can get good sleep when I get pregnant with #2. But I sure would love getting a stretch of time, at her nap, and that first chunk of the night. tho she goes to bed so late, that's not worth much!

She's doing well overall tho. She loves her Grandma and Grandpa now-- she only wants to be in Grandma's arms! She loves her books still... she's hollaring HUUUUUUUUUG right now downstairs







b/c of how I read that monkey Hug book... she says please and thank you of all things!

Recent pictures...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/...2b8f0ba47d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/...71222849bf.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/...d8225af8ea.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3047/...5ed9c9b867.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/...093d39846e.jpg


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hey mamas! I love to lurk and read about y'all and see your pics, but I am "home sick"-- DH has Sophie in the other room so I can stay in bed-- so I can actually post!

I'll chime in on the sleeping alone issue. Sophie cannot do this at all. She goes down and can last an hour at most. then i need to be ther with the boob, and often she needs to stay on the boob to sleep. Not as much fun when I'm sick! I know there is a sleep regression at 18mo, and she still only has 6 teeth, so I'm kind of just hoping we can nightween at say 2yo and I can get good sleep when I get pregnant with #2. But I sure would love getting a stretch of time, at her nap, and that first chunk of the night. tho she goes to bed so late, that's not worth much!

She's doing well overall tho. She loves her Grandma and Grandpa now-- she only wants to be in Grandma's arms! She loves her books still... she's hollaring HUUUUUUUUUG right now downstairs







b/c of how I read that monkey Hug book... she says please and thank you of all things!

Recent pictures...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/...2b8f0ba47d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/...71222849bf.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/...d8225af8ea.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3047/...5ed9c9b867.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/...093d39846e.jpg

Abby and I are jealous of all Sophie's hair! I just had to cut Ab's bangs and now she looks like a boy with long hair! Those were beautiful pictures - Sophie is adorable!

Abby learned how to say Mama yesterday as well as Bye on Saturday, so we are up to 4 words. And there is a fourth tooth coming on on the bottom to make 8 total. Abby's new "thing" is to put all of the people in her people mover, and then rip 'em all out and start again. Oh, and she loves to drink water from "her" Sigg (Ari's really) and then dump it on the floor. Luckily it just drips out so I can catch her. Crap. She's doing it now.

Back to add...
The home inspection our condo is tonight. Please wish us luck! If all goes well, I think I can talk DH into looking at houses. I saw two I like yesterday and I want to have our agent show him over the weekend.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Nah, we cosleep but she goes to bed around 8pm. And that's when I'd like her to sleep alone - from 8pm till the time dh and I go to bed! She used to be ok for a few hours, but she's getting to be the lightest sleeper on the planet, so as soon as she hears us walking away, she wakes up howling. We'd like to transition her into Liam's room soon, but she's just way to wakeful.

Motrin helped. We had a better night last night. Thanks for all the suggestions mamas! It helps to know you guys are here to listen and to offer suggestions









Heh, I was confused too when I wrote my reply!







I think all our lo's must be teething. Arlo is getting molars, so we have some good nights and some bad. He has been staying up really late and last night when I finally got him to sleep and put him in the bed, he woke after maybe 15 min.







: Thankfully he isn't as light a sleeper as Finn was/is. He wouldn't even go to sleep unless he sensed that I was going to sleep too. There was no putting him to bed and sneaking away ever.







doudat, I know how frustrating that is. Sometimes you just want a minute to yourself when they're sleeping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hey mamas! I love to lurk and read about y'all and see your pics, but I am "home sick"-- DH has Sophie in the other room so I can stay in bed-- so I can actually post!

I'll chime in on the sleeping alone issue. Sophie cannot do this at all. She goes down and can last an hour at most. then i need to be ther with the boob, and often she needs to stay on the boob to sleep. Not as much fun when I'm sick! I know there is a sleep regression at 18mo, and she still only has 6 teeth, so I'm kind of just hoping we can nightween at say 2yo and I can get good sleep when I get pregnant with #2. But I sure would love getting a stretch of time, at her nap, and that first chunk of the night. tho she goes to bed so late, that's not worth much!

She's doing well overall tho. She loves her Grandma and Grandpa now-- she only wants to be in Grandma's arms! She loves her books still... she's hollaring HUUUUUUUUUG right now downstairs







b/c of how I read that monkey Hug book... she says please and thank you of all things!

Recent pictures...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/...2b8f0ba47d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/...71222849bf.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/...d8225af8ea.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3047/...5ed9c9b867.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/...093d39846e.jpg

I could just eat her up! What a beautiful kid! It's funny, Arlo loves his grandparents too, but especially my dad, he goes to him right away and lays his head on his shoulder.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Abby and I are jealous of all Sophie's hair! I just had to cut Ab's bangs and now she looks like a boy with long hair! Those were beautiful pictures - Sophie is adorable!

Abby learned how to say Mama yesterday as well as Bye on Saturday, so we are up to 4 words. And there is a fourth tooth coming on on the bottom to make 8 total. Abby's new "thing" is to put all of the people in her people mover, and then rip 'em all out and start again. Oh, and she loves to drink water from "her" Sigg (Ari's really) and then dump it on the floor. Luckily it just drips out so I can catch her. Crap. She's doing it now.

Back to add...
The home inspection our condo is tonight. Please wish us luck! If all goes well, I think I can talk DH into looking at houses. I saw two I like yesterday and I want to have our agent show him over the weekend.

Good luck! Fingers crossed for you. I can't wait to see what you guys end up buying!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

How in the world did we make it to the Toddler forum?! Finn'smama PM'd me to see how we are, and this is where I find you all!

Pippa is finally gaining weight. In one 2 week period, she gained 10 ounces and grew 1.75 inches! She had a weight check on Tuesday, and she gained 19 ounces in the past month. That brings her to a whopping 15 pounds 13 ounces and 29 inches tall.

While we were there, a mom came in with her lovely DD. I could tell how old she was because she was doing the bashful thing that Pip does (I asked to be sure; I was right). I know I shouldn't compare, but this little girl was walking and standing at the toy table -- while Pip laid on the floor.









She still has PT every week and really is making awesome progress. Cognitively she is right where she should be, but her body hasn't caught up yet. She can finally roll back to front and front to back, but she can't sit unsupported. She certainly can't walk, although she can stand holding onto the ottoman for short periods. She's getting frustrated that her body won't work the way she wants it to (so am I). The PT says this is going to be a frustrating stage for everyone.

I'll post some recent pics soon.

Congrats to the newly expectant mommies!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Pip and Megan! I was thinking about you last week, but couldn't remember your user name! I can't wait to see pictures.

Inspection story:
Yesterday we cleaned the heck out of our house. DH was out of town Sunday to Wed am, and he is our main house cleaner. Plus, our vacuum died 2-3 weeks ago, and we got our new one (a Dyson Ball) on Monday. So we cleaned most of the day. In the afternoon, I thought is was getting a bit warm in the house, but I assumed it was because I was working (the inspector was set to arrive at 7 pm). At 5:30 or 6:00, I checked the A/C, and it had *stopped working*! So we had to have the inspector come with no A/C. The inspection lasted forever. After 1 hour, we returned to our house, but we were a block away with Shadow's "dog friends". After another 45 minutes, they finally finished and I sent DH over to talk with them. He talked to the buyer for about a half hour and... the buyer just wanted the A/C and a loose toilet fixed!









I'm excited! DH is going house-looking with me tomorrow. We'll look at two houses I saw Tuesday, and two more we didn't get to on Tuesday.







: The two I looked at Tuesday I really liked. They were both a bit more than we'd like to spend, but at the same time I could see us living in either of them for awhile, rather then the 5 years we planned on if the house was a bit to small.

Abby is now "growling" in response to a growl from Mom, Dad or Ari. It's cute. She's also in LOVE with dogs. ANY dog, she cautiously walks up to them and makes cute-baby noises. She likes to pet and only sometimes she gets too rough.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Hi Pip and Megan! I was thinking about you last week, but couldn't remember your user name! I can't wait to see pictures.

Inspection story:
Yesterday we cleaned the heck out of our house. DH was out of town Sunday to Wed am, and he is our main house cleaner. Plus, our vacuum died 2-3 weeks ago, and we got our new one (a Dyson Ball) on Monday. So we cleaned most of the day. In the afternoon, I thought is was getting a bit warm in the house, but I assumed it was because I was working (the inspector was set to arrive at 7 pm). At 5:30 or 6:00, I checked the A/C, and it had *stopped working*! So we had to have the inspector come with no A/C. The inspection lasted forever. After 1 hour, we returned to our house, but we were a block away with Shadow's "dog friends". After another 45 minutes, they finally finished and I sent DH over to talk with them. He talked to the buyer for about a half hour and... the buyer just wanted the A/C and a loose toilet fixed!









I'm excited! DH is going house-looking with me tomorrow. We'll look at two houses I saw Tuesday, and two more we didn't get to on Tuesday.







: The two I looked at Tuesday I really liked. They were both a bit more than we'd like to spend, but at the same time I could see us living in either of them for awhile, rather then the 5 years we planned on if the house was a bit to small.

Abby is now "growling" in response to a growl from Mom, Dad or Ari. It's cute. She's also in LOVE with dogs. ANY dog, she cautiously walks up to them and makes cute-baby noises. She likes to pet and only sometimes she gets too rough.

Yay! How exciting! I'm so glad it went well for you. Happy house hunting.

CorbinsMama, I can't wait to see pics of Pippa. I'm so glad to hear she is making progress.







It must be very frustrating for her and you.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Hi Pip and Megan! I was thinking about you last week, but couldn't remember your user name! I can't wait to see pictures.

Inspection story:
Yesterday we cleaned the heck out of our house. DH was out of town Sunday to Wed am, and he is our main house cleaner. Plus, our vacuum died 2-3 weeks ago, and we got our new one (a Dyson Ball) on Monday. So we cleaned most of the day. In the afternoon, I thought is was getting a bit warm in the house, but I assumed it was because I was working (the inspector was set to arrive at 7 pm). At 5:30 or 6:00, I checked the A/C, and it had *stopped working*! So we had to have the inspector come with no A/C. The inspection lasted forever. After 1 hour, we returned to our house, but we were a block away with Shadow's "dog friends". After another 45 minutes, they finally finished and I sent DH over to talk with them. He talked to the buyer for about a half hour and... the buyer just wanted the A/C and a loose toilet fixed!









I'm excited! DH is going house-looking with me tomorrow. We'll look at two houses I saw Tuesday, and two more we didn't get to on Tuesday.







: The two I looked at Tuesday I really liked. They were both a bit more than we'd like to spend, but at the same time I could see us living in either of them for awhile, rather then the 5 years we planned on if the house was a bit to small.

Abby is now "growling" in response to a growl from Mom, Dad or Ari. It's cute. She's also in LOVE with dogs. ANY dog, she cautiously walks up to them and makes cute-baby noises. She likes to pet and only sometimes she gets too rough.

so happy things are working out so well!! bet it feels good to have the inspection done and so little to work on in the house! good luck house-hunting!
in housing news-we close on the 25th!







: and we finished making a room of the barn into a farmstand. i'll post pictures soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
How in the world did we make it to the Toddler forum?! Finn'smama PM'd me to see how we are, and this is where I find you all!

Pippa is finally gaining weight. In one 2 week period, she gained 10 ounces and grew 1.75 inches! She had a weight check on Tuesday, and she gained 19 ounces in the past month. That brings her to a whopping 15 pounds 13 ounces and 29 inches tall.

While we were there, a mom came in with her lovely DD. I could tell how old she was because she was doing the bashful thing that Pip does (I asked to be sure; I was right). I know I shouldn't compare, but this little girl was walking and standing at the toy table -- while Pip laid on the floor.









She still has PT every week and really is making awesome progress. Cognitively she is right where she should be, but her body hasn't caught up yet. She can finally roll back to front and front to back, but she can't sit unsupported. She certainly can't walk, although she can stand holding onto the ottoman for short periods. She's getting frustrated that her body won't work the way she wants it to (so am I). The PT says this is going to be a frustrating stage for everyone.

I'll post some recent pics soon.

Congrats to the newly expectant mommies!

i'm sorry it's so hard to see what other little ones (similar age) are doing...but it sounds like she is making a lot of progress and i think it's wonderful that she is where she should be cognitively! that's the most important, i imagine...







can't wait to see pictures.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hey mamas! I love to lurk and read about y'all and see your pics, but I am "home sick"-- DH has Sophie in the other room so I can stay in bed-- so I can actually post!

I'll chime in on the sleeping alone issue. Sophie cannot do this at all. She goes down and can last an hour at most. then i need to be ther with the boob, and often she needs to stay on the boob to sleep. Not as much fun when I'm sick! I know there is a sleep regression at 18mo, and she still only has 6 teeth, so I'm kind of just hoping we can nightween at say 2yo and I can get good sleep when I get pregnant with #2. But I sure would love getting a stretch of time, at her nap, and that first chunk of the night. tho she goes to bed so late, that's not worth much!

She's doing well overall tho. She loves her Grandma and Grandpa now-- she only wants to be in Grandma's arms! She loves her books still... she's hollaring HUUUUUUUUUG right now downstairs







b/c of how I read that monkey Hug book... she says please and thank you of all things!

Recent pictures...
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/...2b8f0ba47d.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/...71222849bf.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/...d8225af8ea.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3047/...5ed9c9b867.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/...093d39846e.jpg

what an adorable girl! i love her hair! please and thank you? i can't imagine anything cuter than a little one year old saying that--i love polite little ones.







even though our little ones are getting big, they still look like walking babies to me--so i think it's adorable when they start to talk too...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so happy things are working out so well!! bet it feels good to have the inspection done and so little to work on in the house! good luck house-hunting!
in housing news-we close on the 25th!







: and we finished making a room of the barn into a farmstand. i'll post pictures soon.









I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Can we be jealous of the new Dyson ball in return? That's awesome about finding house you love!

I refuse to cut her hair. I just sweep it to the side and make grand plans to use barrettes, but they all fall right out... or get yanked out by Sophie.

That is so cute about Arlo laying his head on Grandpa... I feel bad for my FIL a bit b/c MIL really hogged Sophie the few times she would go to anyone but me, early on, and now she always wants her... but it's probably best and he's REALLY rough with the other little kids in the family. When she's older they can roughhouse!








CorbinsMama. That must be difficult.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 







Can we be jealous of the new Dyson ball in return? That's awesome about finding house you love!

I refuse to cut her hair. I just sweep it to the side and make grand plans to use barrettes, but they all fall right out... or get yanked out by Sophie.

Well, the owner of the house I love decided to rent it out, not sell, so its off the market. But, we found a fixer upper that is nice. Its got roaches though (EW) so it'd need to be bombed. Ugh. I'm leary of the house because of the bugs, but otherwise it is a great deal.

eventually I HAD to cut Ab's hair. In the front it is straight, and was poking her in the eyes even when it was brushed to the side. She would yank the barrettes out immediately. Maybe by the time it grows out, I can get her to keep a barrette in!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

The dyson ball is fun. We have a friend who works for dyson, so we got a discount. Otherwise we wouldn't have purchaced it - it's just to expensive, although the 5 year warranty is excellent. Our last vacuum only lived 2 years and it was ~$200.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
While we were there, a mom came in with her lovely DD. I could tell how old she was because she was doing the bashful thing that Pip does (I asked to be sure; I was right). I know I shouldn't compare, but this little girl was walking and standing at the toy table -- while Pip laid on the floor.









She still has PT every week and really is making awesome progress. Cognitively she is right where she should be, but her body hasn't caught up yet. She can finally roll back to front and front to back, but she can't sit unsupported. She certainly can't walk, although she can stand holding onto the ottoman for short periods. She's getting frustrated that her body won't work the way she wants it to (so am I). The PT says this is going to be a frustrating stage for everyone.

Wow, she can stand holding on to furniture? Well, I'd say that was some amazing progress she's doing right there, way to go Pippa!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Hey mamas! I love to lurk and read about y'all and see your pics, but I am "home sick"-- DH has Sophie in the other room so I can stay in bed-- so I can actually post!

I'll chime in on the sleeping alone issue. Sophie cannot do this at all. She goes down and can last an hour at most. then i need to be ther with the boob, and often she needs to stay on the boob to sleep. Not as much fun when I'm sick! I know there is a sleep regression at 18mo, and she still only has 6 teeth, so I'm kind of just hoping we can nightween at say 2yo and I can get good sleep when I get pregnant with #2. But I sure would love getting a stretch of time, at her nap, and that first chunk of the night. tho she goes to bed so late, that's not worth much!

She is so cute







I love her hair as well, what a girly girl!! And thanks for the indirect encouragement on the sleeping alone issues







I love reading about other mamas dealing with the same problems as me. I told dh that Romi's sleep patterns are not so abnormal afterall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Well, the owner of the house I love decided to rent it out, not sell, so its off the market. But, we found a fixer upper that is nice. Its got roaches though (EW) so it'd need to be bombed. Ugh. I'm leary of the house because of the bugs, but otherwise it is a great deal.
!

First of all: double EEEW. I cannot stand roaches. Maybe cause I lived in Trinidad and the roaches there are GINORMOUS but I'm totally grossed out right now. I remember once they fumigated our school over the weekend and when we went back to school on monday, there were huge 2ft tall piles of roaches outside that had to be picked up uke So yeah, bomb the place and make sure none are left.

And am I the only bangs lover here? I cut Romi's bangs cause hair clips stay on for about 2.5 seconds in her hair... And I just love, love, LOVE little girls with bangs. Is it the Montrealer in me? Maybe Hanno can help me out here...









Romi is sleeping better but she's still waking up angry a few times at night. She even bit me after nursing last night and got super duper mad when I pulled my boob away. So much so that dh had to go take a walk with her outside. At 2am







: She's so easy going normally, but man, when she's sick/teething, this girl turns into quite the crankypants.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Wow, she can stand holding on to furniture? Well, I'd say that was some amazing progress she's doing right there, way to go Pippa!!!









She is so cute







I love her hair as well, what a girly girl!! And thanks for the indirect encouragement on the sleeping alone issues







I love reading about other mamas dealing with the same problems as me. I told dh that Romi's sleep patterns are not so abnormal afterall.

First of all: double EEEW. I cannot stand roaches. Maybe cause I lived in Trinidad and the roaches there are GINORMOUS but I'm totally grossed out right now. I remember once they fumigated our school over the weekend and when we went back to school on monday, there were huge 2ft tall piles of roaches outside that had to be picked up uke So yeah, bomb the place and make sure none are left.

And am I the only bangs lover here? I cut Romi's bangs cause hair clips stay on for about 2.5 seconds in her hair... And I just love, love, LOVE little girls with bangs. Is it the Montrealer in me? Maybe Hanno can help me out here...









Romi is sleeping better but she's still waking up angry a few times at night. She even bit me after nursing last night and got super duper mad when I pulled my boob away. So much so that dh had to go take a walk with her outside. At 2am







: She's so easy going normally, but man, when she's sick/teething, this girl turns into quite the crankypants.

I also love bangs on little girls! And little bobs. So cute! But I think that's the stylist in me...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I also love bangs on little girls! And little bobs. So cute! But I think that's the stylist in me...

Abby's are just a bit too short, but the beauty of hair is that it grows!

Speaking of hair, I need to cut mine. It is completely unmanageable with lots of damage on the bottom 10 inches or so. I wanted it really short to get rid of ALL of the damage and to match the 4 inches that grew in since it fell out after Ab was born, but DH (who is cringing when thinking about it being cut at all) thinks we should have it cut just above the shoulder. Anyone have opinions?

Grrr... my most recent pictures of me are not yet uploaded. I'll try to get DH to do that for me in a bit.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Kelsi, need a picture first!! I admit I have a pretty funky attitude when it comes to hair, and my style would probably not be to everyone's taste... So I shouldn't be the one to give you recommendations









Oh, Liam got his wooden bike from One Step Ahead and it is soooo cute!! But the boy doesn't seem to be interested for more than 5 minutes. I showed him some videos on youtube so he'd understand what to do, but he's always more interested in what the people are doing in the video (i.e. where's the boy going? Why does he have a dog?) than the actual mechanics of the bike. Hopefully he'll get the idea soon...

Pictures?
In the park yesterday
chocolatine
A "kiss"
Just romi
She has bangs... sorta


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Kelsi, need a picture first!! I admit I have a pretty funky attitude when it comes to hair, and my style would probably not be to everyone's taste... So I shouldn't be the one to give you recommendations









Oh, Liam got his wooden bike from One Step Ahead and it is soooo cute!! But the boy doesn't seem to be interested for more than 5 minutes. I showed him some videos on youtube so he'd understand what to do, but he's always more interested in what the people are doing in the video (i.e. where's the boy going? Why does he have a dog?) than the actual mechanics of the bike. Hopefully he'll get the idea soon...

Pictures?
In the park yesterday
chocolatine
A "kiss"
Just romi
She has bangs... sorta

cute! (i'm thinkin amelie again...)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I posted this in "What do you do when your Toddler hits you?" thread...

Quote:

I just recently have begun to have the same problem with Micah (15 mo.) this week, although I don't think it is for fun. About a month or two ago, he would get really excited and hit. I would redirect or say "Don't hit. Be gentle." and then show him how to touch gentlry. Sometimes even, "Mommy doesn't like it when you hit. Be nice to Mommy."

However, recently he has been hitting when I tell him that he can't have something or if I redirect him from something he reaaaaally wants to do. It seems to fall in to a tantrum-y kind of thing. I have been using the same response to no avail. Today, when he did it, I "plopped" him on the floor beside me and said "Mommy doesn't like it when you hit". He cried for a moment - I think mostly to the suddenness (is that a word??







) of being put down - and then picked him up and explained that Mommy doesn't like it when you hit. We cuddled. And, he didn't do it again for the rest of the evening....
Anyone else dealing with this? Is it an age thing? How do you (if you do) handle it?

He has also been throwing his food...I haven't quite figured out what the problem is. It isn't that he's no longer hungry, as sometimes it is not long after we start and once the "tantrum" or "fit" passes, he eats again. And, I don't think that is an exploration kind of thing as that was more when he first started playing with food -- he stopped doing that a couple of months ago. Plus, it seems to be attached to some aggression or frustration. I just can't figure out what!?!?!? It makes meals very stressful.

I think some of this *might* be linked to frustration over lack of communication. (Thinking as I type....) I have been signing to Micah for over 9 months, and he REFUSES to sign to me. Okay, let's rephrase...He has signed before, but it is mostly a handful of times and then he stops. The first was "milk" around 12 months (?), but it was only a 5 to 10 times and only when I didn't get to him quickly enough (in his opinion







). Then, "ball". I thought we had finally crossed over to communication, when this one came. He







balls. Anytime he saw one or something closely resembling (balloon, bubbles, etc. -- any thing spherical) he would say and sign "ball". Then, one day, it stopped. Then, came "all done/finished" which he has crossed over to "all gone", so when he drops (or throws) something (mostly out of the high chair) he reaches towards it and moves his hand and says "gon gon". So, he still does this one, and he waves bye-bye, but that is the extent of his attempt at communication. The rest deserves a point and an "uhhnn uhhnn uhhnn" until I figure it out. He does understand milk and ball and water and eat and more (oh, yeah....that was another two-day sign) and a few others but it is too late to think.









Anyway, sorry so long winded....just had a frustrating day and just wondering if anyone else is going through the same or if anyone has any advice.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Anyone else dealing with this? Is it an age thing? How do you (if you do) handle it?

For us, it's head-butting and lip-twisting.

We tell him, "That hurts Mommy/Daddy." And we set him down or hand him off to the person who isn't checking their lip/nose for blood.

I really don't think he can understand that he's actually doing something wrong just yet. All we can do is reiterate, "hands are for petting/stroking" or set him down.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

I just posted new pics of my girl on my blog (see siggy). Isn't she lovely?







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I just posted new pics of my girl on my blog (see siggy). Isn't she lovely?







:

Beautiful!!!! Glad she's doing better, I've been thinking about you both, too.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I just checked out your blog - she is BEAUTIFUL!!!







:


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

She is indeed lovely, lovely, lovely!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I just posted new pics of my girl on my blog (see siggy). Isn't she lovely?







:

So cute! I love her eyes in the nursing one


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
I just posted new pics of my girl on my blog (see siggy). Isn't she lovely?







:

She is gorgeous. Lovely pictures.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So I have figured out how to get Desmond to sleep from 9pm till 6am, have me sleep in his bedroom and him sleep with DH and the dog. As long as I get back to bedroom before he wakes around 6am, he sleeps till then. He'll then nurse and often sleep in till 8 or 9am or so, though he'll occasionally get up after nursing at 6 or even 7. So the long sleep is nice, though it would be nicer if he would sleep just a bit longer till 8 or 9, most constantly.

His room is about 90% done, I am waiting on his comforter, my Mom was nice and bought it and a third set of sheets for him, yay Nonnie







:! We need to move one box out of there and a few tools that we used to hang things and such. We may actually get to try him in his room, rather then me by the end of the week, next week.

My pregnancy is going fairly well, I am in the fatigue stage, along with the want to eat nothing stage. DH is being wonderful and watching Desmond after he gets home so I can take a nice hour or two nap. He's also making dinner for the two of them and letting me forage, which is working for now, since very little is appealing to me right now.

Desmond is in the hair pulling, still, beating up Mommy stage, or Daddy sometimes. I just remove him tell him it hurts when he does xyz and then picking him back up when he wants it. He has bite me while nursing twice now too, but I'm willing to believe accident on those, I think he has 2 of his last 4 baby teeth, eek! I think he's still teething the last two as well, he has a very full mouth at this point in time.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you all so much for the Pippa photo love! She's getting her molars now and is having a hard time. I'm going to get her an amber teething necklace on Thursday, and if it works as well as people say it does, I am going to kick myself for not having gotten one sooner!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know how well it works (it got left at Mom's and Abby has since teethed) but it sure looks cute and Abby did a little less playing with my nipples when she had it on.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorbinsMama* 
Thank you all so much for the Pippa photo love! She's getting her molars now and is having a hard time. I'm going to get her an amber teething necklace on Thursday, and if it works as well as people say it does, I am going to kick myself for not having gotten one sooner!


I know the weekend Desmond didn't have his on, was a very very evil weekend. That being said I don't think it works quite as well for molars as it did for the rest of his teeth, since he's been a bear even with it on recently.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Pippa is sooo sweet! What a beautiful little girl!

Eva was up at 4, 5 and 6 this morning, and not even really to nurse. She came in bed at six and comfortable slept on my _neck,_ not so comfortably for me! I don't know what her deal was. I think her bum was sore- she's got the start of a rash again. I don't know guys, I'm getting pretty stumped about these diapers. I can't get the stink out- mostly it's the longer pees that I notice. I'm bringing them to the laundromat where I know they're getting really clean in their awesome front loaders, soft water, switched detergents many times, added bleach, line dried them, washed them in very little detergent....sigh. I can't figure it out!







: I'm thinking of trying disposables at night and see if that helps, both with the rash and the smell.

Today I have a busy day, but the highlight is bringing my paintings to the midwives office to go on display. I'm pretty excited about that. They have a big apartment-style office in an old building with big, tall walls. I think it's a great venue. Not to sell, but the right place to show them.

doudat- romi is so cute in the pictures- she sure is changing!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Pippa is adorable!!







And getting molars? Already!?!! We still have only 7 teeth here...

Queen: I gave up on night diapers. I tried everything, and still the ammonia smell came back. I had the same issues when Liam was a baby. So I switched to Gdiapers cause Romi was getting rashes too







:. What can you do? I feel bad for the environment, but at least I flush these in the morning instead of getting them in a landfill, you know? I don't like the Gdiapers covers so I actually stuff my Fuzzibunz at night with the gdapers inserts







Works like a charm


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Pippa is adorable!!







And getting molars? Already!?!! We still have only 7 teeth here...

She's got 4 front teeth on top and 4 on bottom. Not only is she getting molars, she is getting one on each side, top and bottom. Today her gums are so swollen with these huge lumps. Poor little sweetie.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah only had 6 teeth for the longest time: 4 on top and 2 on bottom. And within the last two weeks he has popped 3 more. The first was a molar and the other two were the second set on the bottom. I was really surprised to feel the molar...I was actually checking for the other two that came in within that week and found it!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Queen-- When our BG just would not de-stink, we resorted to bleach. Doing a strip with bleach a couple times a year seems to be the missing step in our routine.

Sophie HATES baths now. I am really hoping it only lasts three months like my friend went through, and not another two years like all the threads in the toddler forum right now! It came on gradually as she hated being washes (esp her hair, only occassionally!) and now getting in at ALL! She used to LOVE splashing around and playing with her foam letters! I don't know if Daddy giving her a bath while I was really sick did it or what. Oh well!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I remember liam's bath hating phase, and it lasted a few months... BUT it was in winter, so not so dramatic as it happening in summer. Romi's not there yet. Hopefully she'll be ok until the end of grimy season









We wanted to go to the zoo yesterday but the forecast said rain and the zoo is expensive and far, so we decided not to chance it and we went to the Biodome instead. Had fun as always, but the strange thing was that Romi was oblivious to all animals. She just didn't care. This from the girl who squeals when she sees an ant, freaks out when a bird flies by, goes ga-ga for kitty cats... It kinda sucked for that. All she wanted to do was get into places she shouldn't and walk against traffic. Oh, and forget about the stroller/carrier, she'd have none of it. And since I seem to be in a photo uploading frenzy:
romi & I
the rest of the family

You can check out more on my blog.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 

Sophie HATES baths now. I am really hoping it only lasts three months like my friend went through, and not another two years like all the threads in the toddler forum right now! It came on gradually as she hated being washes (esp her hair, only occassionally!) and now getting in at ALL! She used to LOVE splashing around and playing with her foam letters! I don't know if Daddy giving her a bath while I was really sick did it or what. Oh well!

Desmond has this problem for about 3 or 4 weeks a couple of months ago, our solution, bubble bath, lots and lots of bubbles. He still isn't thrilled with bath time if there are no bubbles, but if there are bubbles he'll play for 30 to 40 minutes in the bathtub.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys! Quiet around here!

So, I'm hoping to go the Hillside Folk Festival tomorrow, but we're having trouble securing tickets. I really want to go, and am probably going to even if we don't, to get them at the gate.

Over the last weekend I discovered Evangeline loves the stroller. I used it at the art show to get her to sleep- it worked like a charm (she won't nap in a carrier) and she kept 'asking' for rides! Who knew? I'll be bringing it this weekend too!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey all! well, our farm is ours! we bought it yesterday.







: now i just want to get the lead work done and use the whole house... but that probably won't happen until this winter.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I remember liam's bath hating phase, and it lasted a few months... BUT it was in winter, so not so dramatic as it happening in summer. Romi's not there yet. Hopefully she'll be ok until the end of grimy season









We wanted to go to the zoo yesterday but the forecast said rain and the zoo is expensive and far, so we decided not to chance it and we went to the Biodome instead. Had fun as always, but the strange thing was that Romi was oblivious to all animals. She just didn't care. This from the girl who squeals when she sees an ant, freaks out when a bird flies by, goes ga-ga for kitty cats... It kinda sucked for that. All she wanted to do was get into places she shouldn't and walk against traffic. Oh, and forget about the stroller/carrier, she'd have none of it. And since I seem to be in a photo uploading frenzy:
romi & I
the rest of the family

You can check out more on my blog.

pretty mama and romi.







i want to go to the biodome! hopefully someday.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I posted this in "What do you do when your Toddler hits you?" thread...

Anyone else dealing with this? Is it an age thing? How do you (if you do) handle it?

He has also been throwing his food...I haven't quite figured out what the problem is. It isn't that he's no longer hungry, as sometimes it is not long after we start and once the "tantrum" or "fit" passes, he eats again. And, I don't think that is an exploration kind of thing as that was more when he first started playing with food -- he stopped doing that a couple of months ago. Plus, it seems to be attached to some aggression or frustration. I just can't figure out what!?!?!? It makes meals very stressful.

I think some of this *might* be linked to frustration over lack of communication. (Thinking as I type....) I have been signing to Micah for over 9 months, and he REFUSES to sign to me. Okay, let's rephrase...He has signed before, but it is mostly a handful of times and then he stops. The first was "milk" around 12 months (?), but it was only a 5 to 10 times and only when I didn't get to him quickly enough (in his opinion







). Then, "ball". I thought we had finally crossed over to communication, when this one came. He







balls. Anytime he saw one or something closely resembling (balloon, bubbles, etc. -- any thing spherical) he would say and sign "ball". Then, one day, it stopped. Then, came "all done/finished" which he has crossed over to "all gone", so when he drops (or throws) something (mostly out of the high chair) he reaches towards it and moves his hand and says "gon gon". So, he still does this one, and he waves bye-bye, but that is the extent of his attempt at communication. The rest deserves a point and an "uhhnn uhhnn uhhnn" until I figure it out. He does understand milk and ball and water and eat and more (oh, yeah....that was another two-day sign) and a few others but it is too late to think.









Anyway, sorry so long winded....just had a frustrating day and just wondering if anyone else is going through the same or if anyone has any advice.

Thanks for listening...

zenon hits me too...especially if he is headed out the door and i bring him back inside. i just hold his hand and say no. it will get better. i think holding his hand and saying no, that hurts, or putting him down is good. it's a phase...pretty soon he'll be talking more and then you'll be on to more fun tantrums/ fits.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Queen-- When our BG just would not de-stink, we resorted to bleach. Doing a strip with bleach a couple times a year seems to be the missing step in our routine.

Sophie HATES baths now. I am really hoping it only lasts three months like my friend went through, and not another two years like all the threads in the toddler forum right now! It came on gradually as she hated being washes (esp her hair, only occassionally!) and now getting in at ALL! She used to LOVE splashing around and playing with her foam letters! I don't know if Daddy giving her a bath while I was really sick did it or what. Oh well!

i just read in kaylo's baby book that around 1 year he started screaming when we washed his hair. we don't have a bath, so we take showers with the boys...but i think kaylo's screaming didn't last more than a few months...even less. the next entry in his baby book didn't say a think about it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys! Quiet around here!

So, I'm hoping to go the Hillside Folk Festival tomorrow, but we're having trouble securing tickets. I really want to go, and am probably going to even if we don't, to get them at the gate.

Over the last weekend I discovered Evangeline loves the stroller. I used it at the art show to get her to sleep- it worked like a charm (she won't nap in a carrier) and she kept 'asking' for rides! Who knew? I'll be bringing it this weekend too!

did you get tickets?? i hope so! kaylo likes the stroller too but doesn't sleep in it. only my mil can get him to sleep in the stroller. it's crazy cuz he'll fall asleep in minutes when she pushes him.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
Hey all! well, our farm is ours! we bought it yesterday.







: now i just want to get the lead work done and use the whole house... but that probably won't happen until this winter.









Hurray!!!! And you have a GORGEOUS home!!!







:
I'm soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
Hey all! well, our farm is ours! we bought it yesterday.







:

It's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats on the farm - it looks like fun!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
And since I seem to be in a photo uploading frenzy:
romi & I
the rest of the family

You can check out more on my blog.

Beautiful children! Scarlet had her first ride in a stroller the other day when we were visiting with a friend and her kids. My friend was shocked that neither of my babes had ever ridden in one.







Not too many sidewalks around here and never had the need.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
Hey all! well, our farm is ours! we bought it yesterday.







: now i just want to get the lead work done and use the whole house... but that probably won't happen until this winter.









Congratulations, farm owner!!!!! It looks beautiful.

Scarlet can really say Mommyeeee! now, it's so cute. And, she can open doors. She just woke up from her nap, closed the bedroom door, then opened it again. My super girl.







Also, she does enjoy her baths, but doesn't like to sit down in it. Had to get one of those non-slip thingies so she doesn't fall as she walks from one end of the tub to the other. I need to work on uploading my photos.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby just learned "Bye" today! Also, we're in super-packing mode. We close in less than two weeks and move in with Mom. Also, I'm jobless as of yet - I had to resign from my old job and I've applied in a new county, but so far they have no openings in the subject I want to teach, so tomorrow I'll ask about other subject areas.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Romi is starting to hate the stroller (and we use it all the time) and doesn't want to be carried either. So we're starting to have tantrums anytime we need to go anywhere. She still likes the wagon though, which is what we use to go to the park, so we're ok for short trips.

Romi is now on tooth #9!!!! Insane. 9 teeth in 3 months!
And she is saying "allô" (hello) these days anytime she gets in a room or holds anything to her ear (as a phone) it's so cute! And Liam and her are finally playing together, it's beautiful to watch! She's starting to love her big brother









Have to go to work now. Bummer


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Where's Hanno??


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Where's Hanno??

she wrote me a while back saying she doesn't have internet right now and that the library's computer doesn't let her access mdc easily... hope she is well.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Beautiful children! Scarlet had her first ride in a stroller the other day when we were visiting with a friend and her kids. My friend was shocked that neither of my babes had ever ridden in one.







Not too many sidewalks around here and never had the need.

Congratulations, farm owner!!!!! It looks beautiful.

Scarlet can really say Mommyeeee! now, it's so cute. And, she can open doors. She just woke up from her nap, closed the bedroom door, then opened it again. My super girl.







Also, she does enjoy her baths, but doesn't like to sit down in it. Had to get one of those non-slip thingies so she doesn't fall as she walks from one end of the tub to the other. I need to work on uploading my photos.

wow, open doors? and never been in a stroller?! but if you don't have sidewalks...it makes sense. we don't either but we have a railtrail near us and i used to take kaylo for walks in a stroller. now that zenon is so heavy and loves to run everywhere, i use the little umbrella strollers when i'm in stores.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Abby just learned "Bye" today! Also, we're in super-packing mode. We close in less than two weeks and move in with Mom. Also, I'm jobless as of yet - I had to resign from my old job and I've applied in a new county, but so far they have no openings in the subject I want to teach, so tomorrow I'll ask about other subject areas.

uggghhh...i hate packing.







but, it's so exciting that you sold your place!! any leads on houses yet? good luck with your job-hunt!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Romi is starting to hate the stroller (and we use it all the time) and doesn't want to be carried either. So we're starting to have tantrums anytime we need to go anywhere. She still likes the wagon though, which is what we use to go to the park, so we're ok for short trips.

Romi is now on tooth #9!!!! Insane. 9 teeth in 3 months!
And she is saying "allô" (hello) these days anytime she gets in a room or holds anything to her ear (as a phone) it's so cute! And Liam and her are finally playing together, it's beautiful to watch! She's starting to love her big brother









Have to go to work now. Bummer









zenon does the hello too! he actually started that a while ago and will use anything as a phone too! it IS cute! that's great that they are getting along-- kaylo doesn't let zenon play at all.







: he is so mean...i hate it!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
uggghhh...i hate packing.







but, it's so exciting that you sold your place!! any leads on houses yet? good luck with your job-hunt!

Thanks! Packing is no fun, but I did realize how much fun Abby can have with 5 toys! I let Ari pick out 5 things to NOT pack, and I picked 5 things, and Abby is still having a ball!

We picked out her shape sorter, her stacking rings and bowls, her bathtub letters that are stored in a bag, her barney "computer", and two toothbrushes that she loves to chew on. Right now the bag for the tub letters is on her head, and she is laughing hysterically (don't worry, it is thick with a fabric bottom, no suffocating here). It is her new favorite pastime.

We have an offer in on a short sale. It is a good value for the $, but needs work and is infested with roaches. Ew. If we get it, we will have exterminators come twice, and then we will clean the house and have the HVAC cleaned before we move in. Since we will be living with mom, we've got the time to work on it before moving in. DH really wants that house, although we know that since it is a short sale we probably won't get it.

*Advice needed*: Abby has been waking up in the early morning, crying to be nursed. I usually shove a nipple in her mouth, and she quiets down, but 20 minutes later she repeats. It is a new thing for her, and it is not only annoying, but wakes up DH who doesn't have the luxury of sleeping in (not that Abby ever lets me). Do other babies do this and do they grow out of it? At the beginning of the summer, Abby would sleep in 2 hours past me. Now she wakes me up. Her naps are still two 1-1.5 hrs naps or one 2-3 hour nap, so it seems like she is just getting less sleep.







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Thanks! Packing is no fun, but I did realize how much fun Abby can have with 5 toys! I let Ari pick out 5 things to NOT pack, and I picked 5 things, and Abby is still having a ball!

We picked out her shape sorter, her stacking rings and bowls, her bathtub letters that are stored in a bag, her barney "computer", and two toothbrushes that she loves to chew on. Right now the bag for the tub letters is on her head, and she is laughing hysterically (don't worry, it is thick with a fabric bottom, no suffocating here). It is her new favorite pastime.

We have an offer in on a short sale. It is a good value for the $, but needs work and is infested with roaches. Ew. If we get it, we will have exterminators come twice, and then we will clean the house and have the HVAC cleaned before we move in. Since we will be living with mom, we've got the time to work on it before moving in. DH really wants that house, although we know that since it is a short sale we probably won't get it.

*Advice needed*: Abby has been waking up in the early morning, crying to be nursed. I usually shove a nipple in her mouth, and she quiets down, but 20 minutes later she repeats. It is a new thing for her, and it is not only annoying, but wakes up DH who doesn't have the luxury of sleeping in (not that Abby ever lets me). Do other babies do this and do they grow out of it? At the beginning of the summer, Abby would sleep in 2 hours past me. Now she wakes me up. Her naps are still two 1-1.5 hrs naps or one 2-3 hour nap, so it seems like she is just getting less sleep.







:

First off glad Abby is still having fun with just 5 toys, we're actually thinking of weeding out about half of Desmond's toys while he and I are gone to Atlanta, because he just doesn't seem to play with them all.

Good luck on the house, hopefully you'll get it roaches (ewww ewww eww) and all.

As for the nursing for 20 minutes, repeat, Desmond has been doing this too. Some mornings he'll wake at 6 nurse for 20 minutes, sleep for 15 nurse for another 20 and then be up for the day, other mornings he'll nurse for 20 minutes, switch sides nurse for another 20 minutes and then stay down till 8:30/9am. He does seem to be getting a bit less sleep now, since he goes to bed around 9pm is normally up around 8/8:30 and is only taking one nap for 2 to 3 hours in the afternoon.

Updates on me, I went to the midwife today, we got to see the bean, who is apparently measuring a week behind. I am actually kind of happy about that. We saw the fetal pole and the heartbeat (157 yay!). The meeting afterwards with the midwife went well, her first question was "Are you planning a VBAC" and I can stick with the midwives for a VBAC rather then dealing with the OBs, so I am quite happy.

In Desmond news, we went to Stride Rite today to have his feet measured, since they are having a sale right now. He has grown a size in a little over a month, last month he was a 5 1/2 extra-wise, this month he is a 6 1/2 extra-wide. We didn't find two pairs of sneakers that thrilled us (they are having a buy one get a second pair half off sale), but we did get him a new pair of sneakers, since his are now way too small.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

hey guys wanted to tell you all i am still alive!! Caroline is getting into everything! kids are fighting! had a great but exhausting trip to disney world and clearwater i am so glad to be home!! Dh went to the urologist finally and is having his vasectomy aug 29th !! i am happy and sad!!!
trying to figure out how to afford books for homeschooling this year and figure out how to do it with a baby that is either getting into everything OR wants me to nurse her forever lol

Sarah your going to be pregnant a LONG time your siggy says 10/16/09 isn't that like um 15 months away? lol just thought i would point that out lol yay about your mw and a vbac!!!

and i don't have time to read everything right now but i hope everyone is well!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance about the baths, and the tip about bubble bath.

Sophie has started napping later and later in the day... and today, no nap here at 3:35... and she's still going to bed at 9/9:30, but starting to sleep in later. But she still wants to nurse repeatedly in the mornings, so I end up awake for good, but kinda tied to the bed, by 6:30. I used to be able to snooze until 7:30. Bah! So I don't know how similar that is to anything going on with your babies, but I thought I'd throw it out there...

Sophie hadn't been in a stroller until a month or so ago when we finally got a used one. It was worth it just for when I was really sick and DH could take her for a walk in it and she would conk quickly, instead of nursing on me for 40 minutes, b/c I couldn't be out of bed that long.

Honestly, I'm feeling kind of sick again. I was SO painfully sick before, I can't believe a week later I'm going down again... I am going to go overdose on echinacea and garlic pills.... at least I had an awesome Comic-Con/Birthday weekend inbetween bouts of sickness, if I am sick again.

Sophie continues to amaze me but I am seriously useless today; we have been go-go-go for days on end and I really needed her to nap today. Is it normal for 15mo to skip any naps at all on a regular basis? She is teething but man, we went to the park and then drove home, and that is usually a sure fire way to get her asleep. I am tired!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Sophie continues to amaze me but I am seriously useless today; we have been go-go-go for days on end and I really needed her to nap today. Is it normal for 15mo to skip any naps at all on a regular basis? She is teething but man, we went to the park and then drove home, and that is usually a sure fire way to get her asleep. I am tired!









Desmond won't nap for the week we were on vacation with my parents, and he won't go to bed until after everyone else was asleep either. He did start napping normally after the excitement of vacation though we do occasionally have days when he seems to mostly skip his nap or nurse down and get up as soon as I move.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 

Sarah your going to be pregnant a LONG time your siggy says 10/16/09 isn't that like um 15 months away? lol just thought i would point that out lol yay about your mw and a vbac!!!

and i don't have time to read everything right now but i hope everyone is well!

Oops, meant 03/16/09, I guess pregnancy brain is kicking in. Fixed now though.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys! nice to see you stop in ultimate!

I went to a big folk festival in Guelph this weekend,with a friend, sister and Evangeline. It was great, we really enjoyed ourselves. We stayed at my aunts, though, and that was a nightmare. Eva won't sleep in a playpen if she sees me, and she was terribly overstimulated and exhausted...so she was up till 3, and then woke at 7 for the day when she fell off the bed.







I was beat on Sunday. Going away is so hard! I had to drive her around that night, sleep on the couch, kicked Annie out of the bed. Eva's brutal when we cosleep at other people's houses, she can't settle down and repeatedly abuses me- pulling hair, poking, hitting...

On the upside, we got to see Finn'smama and Arlo and finn! It was great- Eva's still bigger than he is but otherwise it was cute to see them together, obvious they were the same age. Unfortunately Anika was going on about how great her pocket dipes were and I admitted that dh does not, in fact, change diapers (anymore) so guess what I'm doing over at DS.









I feel like Eva might wean during this pregnancy. She only nurses a few times a day, if she nurses more I won't get a letdown. I wanted to nurse her for longer, but I didn't really have any desire to tandem nurse. I want to keep nursing her, I don't want that part of our relationship to end yet, but I feel like it might be a natural time for it to happen- from what's been happening so far. We'll see. We'll go with the flow.

Yay Sarah for vbac and midwife! Glad your first appointment was good.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

It was so wonderful to see you again Amanda! I wish we could have hung out more too, I think we are on the same page about a lot of things.







And that Eva is soooooo sweet. The most lovely eyes. And sorry about your diaper situation!







We went through about 12 dipes the whole weekend (sposies at night), pockets really are the way to go when your busy. That is too bad about the sleep situation all weekend. I hope you're recovering!

As for weaning during pregnancy, I wish Finn would have weaned when I was pregnant with Arlo. I found the whole tandem nursing and weaning an older toddler to be very difficult. I know it's not necessarily a popular opinion here, but I think pregnancy is a _very_ natural time to wean. I think I held onto it with Finn because of the idea of nursing him for a certain period of time (at least two years) and now I'm not as married to that idea. I know it's what is best for baby, but it's not always best for mama. Sorry to go on and on about it, but I have been thinking about it a lot as I am feeling rather nursed out after 3 1/2 years of it!

In Arlo news, he is very cute!







He loved the music this weekend and loves to dance. And he is trying very hard to talk. Lots of babbling going on here. The best teacher is Finn! Arlo loves to repeat whatever Finn says to him and Finn loves to teach him. I am constantly astonished at how much these two boys love each other. I mean, they fight for sure, but Finn is super protective of Arlo and Arlo adores Finn. It's very sweet.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
The best teacher is Finn! Arlo loves to repeat whatever Finn says to him and Finn loves to teach him. I am constantly astonished at how much these two boys love each other. I mean, they fight for sure, but Finn is super protective of Arlo and Arlo adores Finn. It's very sweet.

I agree! Ari LOVES teaching Abby, and Abby loves to copy Ari. Abby loves to dance because Ari loves it. Together they laugh and laugh. Ari rarely gets upset at Abby, I think because at 5 she really understands Abby's limitations and how much Abby doesn't "get" yet.







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

As for weaning during pregnancy, I wish Finn would have weaned when I was pregnant with Arlo. I found the whole tandem nursing and weaning an older toddler to be very difficult. I know it's not necessarily a popular opinion here, but I think pregnancy is a _very_ natural time to wean. I think I held onto it with Finn because of the idea of nursing him for a certain period of time (at least two years) and now I'm not as married to that idea. I know it's what is best for baby, but it's not always best for mama. Sorry to go on and on about it, but I have been thinking about it a lot as I am feeling rather nursed out after 3 1/2 years of it!

I actually kind of feel this way about Desmond, while I don't mind if he ends up tandeming. I am not going to stop him if he decides to wean, and I will probably be fairly happy if he does. I really don't think he is likely to wean though, since my milk is way down, but he is still nursing, in fact he is nursing more then ever, sigh. I do kind of want him to get to October though, mainly because i want to pump so I have some milk for the new baby if they need to be supplemented because of jaundice, like Desmond did. I am kind of hoping he does wean when my milk dries up though, because honestly, I don't love nursing at all. I love that it is great for him, but as for nursing itself, I just don't feel the love.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
*In Arlo news, he is very cute!*







He loved the music this weekend and loves to dance. And he is trying very hard to talk. Lots of babbling going on here. The best teacher is Finn! Arlo loves to repeat whatever Finn says to him and Finn loves to teach him. I am constantly astonished at how much these two boys love each other. I mean, they fight for sure, but Finn is super protective of Arlo and Arlo adores Finn. It's very sweet.

I can confirm that! Both your boys have the sweetest faces- I think they look a lot alike. Evangeline was dancing a lot this weekend too, I thought it was so cute, and then she'd raise up her hands and clap up near her head.

I wish my two were a bit more affectionate. There's times, but mostly it's a lot of Axel taking toys away. How to deal with the unwillingness to share?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I actually kind of feel this way about Desmond, while I don't mind if he ends up tandeming. I am not going to stop him if he decides to wean, and I will probably be fairly happy if he does. I really don't think he is likely to wean though, since my milk is way down, but he is still nursing, in fact he is nursing more then ever, sigh. I do kind of want him to get to October though, mainly because i want to pump so I have some milk for the new baby if they need to be supplemented because of jaundice, like Desmond did. I am kind of hoping he does wean when my milk dries up though, because honestly, I don't love nursing at all. I love that it is great for him, but as for nursing itself, I just don't feel the love.

Sounds the same here. Well, actually, I do really enjoy nursing and love that relationship, but I can feel that 'restless' feeling they talk about in pregnancy. And owchie ow it's started to pinch again. Why a few weeks with no feeling and now the awful pinching again??

Koofie- I was thinking about Abby waking and I don't have much to offer- but could she be hungry? I don't know- I'd just be annoyed at her waking, and nursing and nursing again. Or maybe it's a tooth.

Speaking of- I put my finger in Eva's mouth tonight and she has an eye tooth and a molar come up- guess that's what was going on not too long ago.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Koofie- I was thinking about Abby waking and I don't have much to offer- but could she be hungry? I don't know- I'd just be annoyed at her waking, and nursing and nursing again. Or maybe it's a tooth.

Speaking of- I put my finger in Eva's mouth tonight and she has an eye tooth and a molar come up- guess that's what was going on not too long ago.

I was thinking tooth too, but I keep poking in her mouth and I feel nothing. She has been chewing stuff more lately and has been a real handful. She bit me today while nursing and drew blood







She's also been a maniac - up and down, all around, in stuff and whining if she can't be in stuff. I guess I hope it is a tooth or teeth, because then I might get a break!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
I was thinking tooth too, but I keep poking in her mouth and I feel nothing. She has been chewing stuff more lately and has been a real handful. She bit me today while nursing and drew blood







She's also been a maniac - up and down, all around, in stuff and whining if she can't be in stuff. I guess I hope it is a tooth or teeth, because then I might get a break!


Oddly enough you just made me feel better, because Desmond has been like this for the past two weeks or so. Though no biting while nursing. He was down to 4 nursing sessions though and now we're back up to 8, blegh. He is really running everywhere too, and either moving moving moving or passed out. But to get him passed out is a pain, because he apparently doesn't think going to sleep is a good thing at nights. Sigh.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
It was so wonderful to see you again Amanda! I wish we could have hung out more too, I think we are on the same page about a lot of things.







And that Eva is soooooo sweet. The most lovely eyes. And sorry about your diaper situation!







We went through about 12 dipes the whole weekend (sposies at night), pockets really are the way to go when your busy. That is too bad about the sleep situation all weekend. I hope you're recovering!

In Arlo news, he is very cute!







He loved the music this weekend and loves to dance. And he is trying very hard to talk. Lots of babbling going on here. The best teacher is Finn! Arlo loves to repeat whatever Finn says to him and Finn loves to teach him. I am constantly astonished at how much these two boys love each other. I mean, they fight for sure, but Finn is super protective of Arlo and Arlo adores Finn. It's very sweet.

that's great that you two got to see eachother again--sounds like fun!
arlo and finn really sounds like they get along...i wish my boys would get along. kaylo has a very intense personality and zenon is very laidback....zenon likes to try and play but kaylo is usually the meany.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
I agree! Ari LOVES teaching Abby, and Abby loves to copy Ari. Abby loves to dance because Ari loves it. Together they laugh and laugh. Ari rarely gets upset at Abby, I think because at 5 she really understands Abby's limitations and how much Abby doesn't "get" yet.







:

that sounds so sweet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Thanks! Packing is no fun, but I did realize how much fun Abby can have with 5 toys! I let Ari pick out 5 things to NOT pack, and I picked 5 things, and Abby is still having a ball!

We picked out her shape sorter, her stacking rings and bowls, her bathtub letters that are stored in a bag, her barney "computer", and two toothbrushes that she loves to chew on. Right now the bag for the tub letters is on her head, and she is laughing hysterically (don't worry, it is thick with a fabric bottom, no suffocating here). It is her new favorite pastime.

We have an offer in on a short sale. It is a good value for the $, but needs work and is infested with roaches. Ew. If we get it, we will have exterminators come twice, and then we will clean the house and have the HVAC cleaned before we move in. Since we will be living with mom, we've got the time to work on it before moving in. DH really wants that house, although we know that since it is a short sale we probably won't get it.

*Advice needed*: Abby has been waking up in the early morning, crying to be nursed. I usually shove a nipple in her mouth, and she quiets down, but 20 minutes later she repeats. It is a new thing for her, and it is not only annoying, but wakes up DH who doesn't have the luxury of sleeping in (not that Abby ever lets me). Do other babies do this and do they grow out of it? At the beginning of the summer, Abby would sleep in 2 hours past me. Now she wakes me up. Her naps are still two 1-1.5 hrs naps or one 2-3 hour nap, so it seems like she is just getting less sleep.







:

i always think of cutting way back on their toys. i think they'd enjoy their toys more if they weren't overwhelmed with so many. hmm...maybe i should cut back, seeing how your girls are having so much fun with 5 things.

honestly, roaches scare me a little. only cuz my sis lives in an apartment in detroit and has become a roach pro-- she told me they are the only living things that can survive a nuclear blast. isn't that crazy!! so unlike other things like fleas or lice that you can kill washing/drying on hot...roaches don't die. oh...you can freeze them. anyway, sounds like you have a plan to clean it. the previous owners must have just brought them with them when they moved in.

i'm guessing teeth too--it seems like teeth mostly affects sleep here. zenon has been waking SO much after going through a spell of almost sleeping through the night. but he is cutting molars right now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 

Updates on me, I went to the midwife today, we got to see the bean, who is apparently measuring a week behind. I am actually kind of happy about that. We saw the fetal pole and the heartbeat (157 yay!). The meeting afterwards with the midwife went well, her first question was "Are you planning a VBAC" and I can stick with the midwives for a VBAC rather then dealing with the OBs, so I am quite happy.

In Desmond news, we went to Stride Rite today to have his feet measured, since they are having a sale right now. He has grown a size in a little over a month, last month he was a 5 1/2 extra-wise, this month he is a 6 1/2 extra-wide. We didn't find two pairs of sneakers that thrilled us (they are having a buy one get a second pair half off sale), but we did get him a new pair of sneakers, since his are now way too small.

that's awesome that you found good midwives to have a vbac with!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow, open doors? and never been in a stroller?! but if you don't have sidewalks...it makes sense. we don't either but we have a railtrail near us and i used to take kaylo for walks in a stroller. now that zenon is so heavy and loves to run everywhere, i use the little umbrella strollers when i'm in stores.


Scarlet is big, too, that's probably why I'm in need of some major bodywork right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hey guys wanted to tell you all i am still alive!! Caroline is getting into everything! kids are fighting! had a great but exhausting trip to disney world and clearwater i am so glad to be home!! Dh went to the urologist finally and is having his vasectomy aug 29th !! i am happy and sad!!!
trying to figure out how to afford books for homeschooling this year and figure out how to do it with a baby that is either getting into everything OR wants me to nurse her forever lol

Sarah your going to be pregnant a LONG time your siggy says 10/16/09 isn't that like um 15 months away? lol just thought i would point that out lol yay about your mw and a vbac!!!

and i don't have time to read everything right now but i hope everyone is well!









Scarlet is into everything, too, so very, very busy. I don't know how you keep up with four!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *St. Margaret* 
Honestly, I'm feeling kind of sick again. I was SO painfully sick before, I can't believe a week later I'm going down again... I am going to go overdose on echinacea and garlic pills.... at least I had an awesome Comic-Con/Birthday weekend inbetween bouts of sickness, if I am sick again.

Sophie continues to amaze me but I am seriously useless today; we have been go-go-go for days on end and I really needed her to nap today. Is it normal for 15mo to skip any naps at all on a regular basis? She is teething but man, we went to the park and then drove home, and that is usually a sure fire way to get her asleep. I am tired!









Hopefully you're just beat from having so much fun.







: for no sickies!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 

Oops, meant 03/16/09, I guess pregnancy brain is kicking in. Fixed now though.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

On the upside, we got to see Finn'smama and Arlo and finn! It was great- Eva's still bigger than he is but otherwise it was cute to see them together, obvious they were the same age. Unfortunately Anika was going on about how great her pocket dipes were and I admitted that dh does not, in fact, change diapers (anymore) so guess what I'm doing over at DS.









So cool you got to spend some time together.









Btw, I'll be heading back to Detroit mid-September. I'm a little worried about how to contain Miss Busy Bee on the plane, but I guess we'll just power through as usual.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Btw, I'll be heading back to Detroit mid-September. I'm a little worried about how to contain Miss Busy Bee on the plane, but I guess we'll just power through as usual.


There is a reason I refuse to fly with Desmond as a lap child anymore. We did it at 11 months and I said never again. I am really hoping our flight on the 9th goes a lot better with him in the car seat. On the plus side my Mom agreed with me, so my Dad didn't have much choice when buying tickets this time or for Thanksgiving (my parents tend to pay to fly me down since otherwise my Dad doesn't get to see Desmond that often).

My in-laws tried to get us to have him as a lap child when we go to India at the end of October as well, and DH and I just said no. There is no way we're doing 15 hours (it is a direct flight ugh, I really wanted a 6 hour layover, but that's another story) with Desmond on a plane without him having him own seat with a carseat in it. Talk about the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
honestly, roaches scare me a little. only cuz my sis lives in an apartment in detroit and has become a roach pro-- she told me they are the only living things that can survive a nuclear blast. isn't that crazy!! so unlike other things like fleas or lice that you can kill washing/drying on hot...roaches don't die. oh...you can freeze them. anyway, sounds like you have a plan to clean it. the previous owners must have just brought them with them when they moved in.

IF we get the house, we'll slowly move in - we have the luxury of time while living with Mom. So, we can treat the house several times and clean well before anything enters the house!

Still no new teeth. I'm checking often. I couldn't believe she bit me again! The last time it was 5+ days before I could nurse w/o pain!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

Btw, I'll be heading back to Detroit mid-September. I'm a little worried about how to contain Miss Busy Bee on the plane, but I guess we'll just power through as usual.

oh man--we almost cross paths again. we are headed out aug 25-sept 4! that's too bad it's not the same time! i'm worried about zenon too...(though i have a short flight) kaylo was a great lap kiddo for 2 years--he was so shy around people. zenon could care less about strangers and it always on the go!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
IF we get the house, we'll slowly move in - we have the luxury of time while living with Mom. So, we can treat the house several times and clean well before anything enters the house!

Still no new teeth. I'm checking often. I couldn't believe she bit me again! The last time it was 5+ days before I could nurse w/o pain!

that's good-be able to do everything that you need to do to the house. i bet if you do a couple of treatments, they'll be gone.
zenon only bites when teething now-- ouch! i hate it!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
There is a reason I refuse to fly with Desmond as a lap child anymore. We did it at 11 months and I said never again. I am really hoping our flight on the 9th goes a lot better with him in the car seat. On the plus side my Mom agreed with me, so my Dad didn't have much choice when buying tickets this time or for Thanksgiving (my parents tend to pay to fly me down since otherwise my Dad doesn't get to see Desmond that often).

My in-laws tried to get us to have him as a lap child when we go to India at the end of October as well, and DH and I just said no. There is no way we're doing 15 hours (it is a direct flight ugh, I really wanted a 6 hour layover, but that's another story) with Desmond on a plane without him having him own seat with a carseat in it. Talk about the stuff of nightmares.

No doubt! We always get the extra seat, it's nice to have the whole row to ourselves. I'm already planning on getting some new toys, thinking finger puppets would be a big hit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
IF we get the house, we'll slowly move in - we have the luxury of time while living with Mom. So, we can treat the house several times and clean well before anything enters the house!

Still no new teeth. I'm checking often. I couldn't believe she bit me again! The last time it was 5+ days before I could nurse w/o pain!

Good luck with the short sale!

Btw, Scarlet had her first tinkle on the potty yesterday! She came up to me with her pants and diaper half off, then when I took it off, she walked to the bathroom. Up onto the potty seat and tinkle tinkle! She even knows how to wipe!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh man--we almost cross paths again. we are headed out aug 25-sept 4! that's too bad it's not the same time! i'm worried about zenon too...(though i have a short flight) kaylo was a great lap kiddo for 2 years--he was so shy around people. zenon could care less about strangers and it always on the go!









that's good-be able to do everything that you need to do to the house. i bet if you do a couple of treatments, they'll be gone.
zenon only bites when teething now-- ouch! i hate it!

Darn it, I should have checked with you first.







Luckily, people are pretty helpful and understanding on the plane. I'm sure Scarlet will have everyone charmed, too.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow- maximom- that's so great about scarlet! I haven't even thought of trying to teach Eva anything.
I've brought both kids on planes at varying ages- and never had a problem. We always did fine, as a mom you just do what you got to do. Flying to India, though, would be another thing altogether. I'm just talking 3-4 hr flights.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't see an August thread, so I started one here:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?p=11839916#post11839916


----------

